# Star Wars: Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi spaltet die Fangemeinde



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi spaltet die Fangemeinde* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi spaltet die Fangemeinde*


----------



## Wardragon (19. Dezember 2017)

Also der Film hinterlässt bei mir auch einen gespaltenen Eindruck.

Ich fand störend:
-Poe der alleine scheinbar alles besiegt
-Leia Poppins
-Mörserbeschuss im Weltall - Wieso haben die Schüsse eine Parabel?
-Finn der scheinbar Marathon Läufer ist und schneller als die AT AT die Verletzte in die Basis zurückschleift

Genial:
-Fight bei Snoke
-Hyperlichtsprung


----------



## Perpf (19. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie finde ich immer mehr Dinge die mir nicht gefallen… je länger ich über den Film Nachdenke  Wenn ich dran denke das Rian Johnson dann die NEUE Trilogie nach Ep. 9 anfängt…  Hab ich jetzt schon keine Lust mehr…  Btw. Episode 7 fand ich prima^^ 1-3 Schrecklich und 4-6 guck ich nur in der unbearbeiteten Kinofassung   Hier zwei Dinge die ich an Nr. 8 bemängel…  

*Spoiler*

Die langweiligste Prämisse – First Order verfolgt Rebellen im Schneckentempo, und kommt nicht  mal auf die Idee einen Mini-Lichtsprung zu machen um ihnen den Weg abzuschneiden!? Finn und Sidekicks machen das aber mal eben… nur umgekehrt…  und keiner bemerkt es?
Kein Autopilot? Damit Holdo sich schön opfern kann…


----------



## Khrimm (19. Dezember 2017)

Sorry, aber es ist auch einfach kein guter Film. Das Positive, das Kritiker nennen ist, dass er anders ist und alles Erwartete umkehrt. Das führt bei mir als Zuseher allerdings eher dazu, dass sich das Ganze innerhalb einer Trilogie extrem "unrund" anfühlt und mich sogar eher irritiert als beeindruckt, da es sich wie ein Reboot von Ep7 anfühlt und nicht wie eine Fortsetzung. 

Der Film hat einfach filmerisch unglaublich viele Probleme. Zwei Bereiche mal rausgegriffen:

Die Charaktere:  Personen nehmen teilweise komplett andere Rollen ein als in Ep7 und haben auch überhaupt keinen Tiefgang, D.h. Sie entwickeln sich nicht weiter, sondern sind teilweise einfach nur anders. Sie sind flach und hauptsächlich nur zur Witzgenerierung da. (Der Humor im Film ist übrigens auch überhaupt nicht mein Fall). 
Viele Charaktere sind sogar komplett unnötig. Z.B. wenn Finn den ganzen Film über im Koma geblieben wäre, wäre rein gar nichts anders. Seine Nebenhandlung hat rein gar nichts zum Film oder zu seinem Charakter beigetragen. 
Eine Ausnahme dabei bildet Rey und Kylo.
Die First Order ist auch komplett verändert. Sie ist keine Bedrohung mehr, sie ist ein hysterischer Haufen inkompetenter Idioten geworden, die es nicht schaffen einen einzigen XWing davon abzuhalten, sämtliche Geschütztürme auf Ihrem Dreadnaught zu zerstören. Einziger Zweck: Verarscht zu werden zur Witzgenerierung.

Geschichte: Neben den Nebenhandlungen, die kaum Mehrwert zum Film beitragen (Finns & Asia Girl Story; Meuterei ; Und bestimmt noch etwas, an das ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann  ), ist auch die "Mad Max: Fury Road" Verfolgungsjagd in Zeitlupe nicht sonderlich packend. Darüberhinaus ist der Film gefüllt mit SJW-Motiven, aber das ist wohl einfach Status Quo in Hollywood.
Und bei Geschichte mal wieder Positiv: Rey und Kylo. 

Ich könnte sicherlich noch viel mehr schreiben, aber am Ende wird es daraufhinaus laufen, dass Kylo & Rey für mich das einzig Gute an diesem Film ist. Es wirkt irgendwie so, als hätte Rian Johnson nur Ideen bzw. Interesse für diese zwei Charaktere.

Der Film endet auch irgendwie auf eine Art und Weise, die mich als Zuschauer extrem kalt lässt. Ich habe derzeit gar kein Interesse daran wie die Geschichte zu Ende gebracht wird. Vieles wirkt irgendwie bereits abgeschlossen, aber auf seltsame Art und Weise.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

is doch wie immer,,wär es eine neuauflage des fünften geworden hätten hier ebenfalls wieder alle rumgeheult..jetzt machen sie was anderes,und auch das is wieder nich richtig.gibt halt extrem viele leute die in jar jar binx bettwäsche pennen und nur zufrieden sind wenn sie meckern können


----------



## Perpf (19. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> is doch wie immer,,wär es eine neuauflage des fünften geworden hätten hier ebenfalls wieder alle rumgeheult..jetzt machen sie was anderes,und auch das is wieder nich richtig.gibt halt extrem viele leute die in jar jar binx bettwäsche pennen und nur zufrieden sind wenn sie meckern können



Naja... Die Szene wie Rey zu Snoke geführt wird erinnert mich irgendwie an die Szene als Vader Luke zum Imperator bringt... hmmm... und Kampfläufer^^


----------



## Riesenhummel (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab den film in einem Kino mi vielen Kindern gesehen. Mann hatten die einen Spaß. Die haben bei den Witzen gelacht, waren bei der Action entsetzt oder gespannt und haben bei Luke gejohlt.
Genau wie ich als ich als Kind die originaltrilogie gesehen habe.

Star Wars war schon immer eher eine Filmreihe für Kinder/Jugendliche. Wir sind nur rausgewachsen und erwarten jetzt was erwachsenes. Dabei hat sich die Serie nicht wirklich verändert. sie ist immer noch hauptsächlich für die Kinder. Nur wir wollen das nicht so sehen, weil wir damit aufgewachsen sind und gehofft haben das die filme mit uns mit wachsen und auch erwachsen werden.


----------



## Jakkelien (19. Dezember 2017)

Khrimm schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit gar kein Interesse daran wie die Geschichte zu Ende gebracht wird. Vieles wirkt irgendwie bereits abgeschlossen, aber auf seltsame Art und Weise.


Wie das?
Bis auf den Tod von ein paar Nebenpersonen stehen wir am Ende genau so da wie am Anfang. Da wurde nichts abgeschlossen.


----------



## Khrimm (19. Dezember 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Bis auf den Tod von ein paar Nebenpersonen stehen wir am Ende genau so da wie am Anfang. Da wurde nichts abgeschlossen.



Auf welche Antworten oder Weiterführungen freust Du Dich persönlich?

Die die mir einfällt ist:
Was passiert mit Rey und Kylo?

Andere Fragen wecken in mir einfach kein Interesse wie z.B.:
Ob die Resistance nochmal neuen Fuß fassen wird? Ob die Resistance gewinnen wird? 

Und überspitzt könnte man noch fragen:
Ob Finn jemals einen Sinn in der Geschichte haben wird? Ob Poe erwachsen wird und unsterblich bleibt?


----------



## Glantir (19. Dezember 2017)

Klar steckte schon immer Humor in den Star Wars Filmen, aber noch nie wurde aus einer Figur von einem zum nächsten Film eine Witzfigur gemacht. In Ep 7 ist Hux noch der, der eine Rede hält und an das dritte Reich erinnert und in Ep 8 ist er plötzlich nur eine Witzfigur. Es werden einfach zu viele Witze an unpassenden Stellen gemacht. Insgesamt war der Film dennoch gut, aber der Film hinterlässt einen faden nachgeschmack.... Meiner Meinung wäre der Film sicher besser gewesen wenn er mehr Richtung Rogue One gegangen wäre.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Glantir schrieb:


> Klar steckte schon immer Humor in den Star Wars Filmen, aber noch nie wurde aus einer Figur von einem zum nächsten Film eine Witzfigur gemacht. In Ep 7 ist Hux noch der, der eine Rede hält und an das dritte Reich erinnert und in Ep 8 ist er plötzlich nur eine Witzfigur. Es werden einfach zu viele Witze an unpassenden Stellen gemacht. Insgesamt war der Film dennoch gut, aber der Film hinterlässt einen faden nachgeschmack.... Meiner Meinung wäre der Film sicher besser gewesen wenn er mehr Richtung Rogue One gegangen wäre.



finde auch,,hux haben sie diesmal richtig versaut..hat mir damals besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum thema humor in SW..gibt es eigentlich aktuell noch irgendwelche blockbuster(im genre oder ähnlich) die ohne irgendwelche dümmlichen sprüche auskommen..?!das is doch ein trend der letzten jahre,und hat mmn nich wirklich was mit SW zutun..heutzutage muss alles irgendwie auf lustig gemacht oder zumindest mit witzig gemeinten sprüchen garniert werden...


----------



## Wamboland (19. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn ich das schon wo geschrieben habe hier, ich wiederhole es einfach noch mal und ergänze es ein bissel:

Also ich fand den Film ordentlich. Mich stört aber am meisten das die Erste Ordnung ein Saftladen ist. Von Szene 1 an bekommen sie nichts auf die Reihe. Ihr mega Flottenvernichtungs-Schiff wird von 1 Bomber komplett zerlegt ... bitte was? Dann der Hauptplot. Sie haben anscheinend nur die Supremacy und die 5-6 Begleitzerstörer ... warum werden die nicht mit einem Mikrosprung (siehe geilste Szene im Film) vor die Rebellen geschickt? Da fliegt man lieber 20 Stunden so ein paar Schiffen hinterher? Der Laden ist einfach unfähig und nie wird ersichtlich wie mächtig sie nun sein sollen und warum. Dazu kommt (noch von Episode 7) warum gibt es Rebellen/Widerstand? Wir haben die Republik, die ja ein paar Jahrzehnte regiert hat .. diese kann man vernichten indem man 4 Planeten in einem System zerstört? Mich stört bei der neuen Trilogie immer noch die Basis die einfach keinen Sinn machen will ... gerade als EU Leser der Legenden, mit vielen geilen Geschichten die in dieser Zeit hätten spielen können, wird man da einfach nicht befriedigt. 

Der Humor ist ein bissel zu viel, aber störte mich nicht so krass - wobei ich am Anfang an Spaceballs denken musste (siehe Saftladen Punkt oben ^^). Den Casino Akt fand ich eigentlich ganz ok, auch wenn er völlig sinnlos und unnötig ist, aber hätte man super ohne die Verfolgungsszene usw. machen können. Warum genau landen die illegal am Strand? Wird auch nicht gesagt warum die so eine Dummheit machen. Klar - wir landen unser Schiff einfach ohne Grund illegal am Strand, damit die Ordnungshüter auf uns aufmerksam werden. Btw- sind unsere "Helden" hier die Bösen. Sie werden zu Recht eingesperrt und begehen dann noch weitere Straftaten und zertören fremdes Eigentum usw. ... und sorgen dafür das es den Endkampf auf dem Salzplaneten überhaupt gibt. Fynn sorgt also dafür das noch mehr Rebellen (ehemals Widerstand?) sterben ^^

Die Leia Poppins Szene ... hätte man deutlich anders lösen können, sieht auch einfach schlecht aus. Zudem wird Admiral Ackbar einfach so gekillt. Dafür hätte man die Trulla mit den lila Haaren raus lassen können und diesen Part Ackbar geben können - DAS wäre ein verdienter Tod gewesen. Was juckt mich diese Frau die keiner kennt und keinen interessiert?

Snoke's Tod finde ich gut und richtig. ABER ich hätte statt der Kasino Sequenz lieber ein paar Rückblenden gehabt mit Erklärungen zur Ersten Ordnung, Kylo's Ausbildung und auch wie Snoke ihn überhaupt erreicht usw. Denn wie richtig gesagt wird, der ganze Fynn Strang könnte auch einfach weggeschnitten werden und wir hätten den selben Film, nur kürzer. Hier wurde viel Potenzial einfach nicht genutzt, nur um Fynn Handlung und Screentime zu geben. 

Wie gesagt, mich stören eher die Logikfehler und Plotlöcher - rein filmisch finde ich den Film gut gemacht. Daher finde ich das Bild auf den Plattformen durchaus verständlich. 

Ist echt seltsam ... es stört einen echt viel, aber man hat trotzdem Spaß und er ist spannend und unterhält die ganze Zeit .... wie ich so eine ganze Trilogie überstehen soll weiß ich noch nicht ^^


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

ich finde auch,das sie sich hätten für einen entscheiden sollen...irgendwie teilen sich finn und poe die han-nachfolge wodurch beide nich besonders viel tiefe erreichen.finn fand ich in dem teil auch extrem unnütz,obwohl ich solche orte wie die mit dem casino klasse finde,,erinnert einen immer an die cantinaszene


----------



## Malifurion (19. Dezember 2017)

Keine Ahnung warum manche Kritiker den Film so hochloben, aber er hatte bei mir den Eindruck hinterlassen, als wissen man nicht, wo man hin wollte. Die Regiearbeit war unter aller Kanone und der Spannungsbogen der Handlung bewegte sich eher wie eine Sinuskurve und nicht auf eine bestimmte Klimax hin. Das Ende war dann genau wie zu erwarten: eine Handvoll überlebt und "der alte Weise" stirbt. Das ständige Aufrollen der klassischen Heldengeschichte verleiht dem Film einen gewissen nostalgischen Ansatz, verschenkt aber viel Potential in eine Richtung, in der es hätte gehen können und vielleicht sollen, wenn nicht das "Disneyversum" dahinterstehen würde. Man hätte sich aus Regiesicht auch die Spielereien mit der Erwartungshaltung sparen können, denn die Geschichte ging so oder so aus wie zu erwarten. Der Film an sich hatte sehr viel Potential verschenkt und verschlimmert das Bild auch noch durch schlechtes Grading und oft wiederholende Kamerafahrten. Positiv kann man die Leistung Hamills herausstechen lassen, der einfach sein Ding gemacht hat. Allerdings hatte man auch dort das Gefühl, dass er nicht ganzu zufrieden mit den Entscheidungen der Regie war. Im Großen und Ganzen ist der aktuelle SW-Teil nicht mehr als Popcorn Kino und kann sich meiner Meinung nach nicht von den alten Teilen abheben. Der aufdringliche Humor sei noch zu verzeihen, aber die schlechte Regie und die einfache Auslöschung von Hintergrunds-Lore (Snoke & die Bücher) sorgen dafür, dass man einfach auf irgendein Ende hinauswollte, dass dem, der alten Trilogie ähnelt. Dabei verpasst aber Disney den Anschluss und spaltet dadurch die Community in zwei Lager. Der aktuelle Star Wars Teil ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man schon fasst verzweifelt versucht schnell und effektiv aus einer bestehenden Marke noch mehr Geld zu generieren. Was durchaus gelingt - denn im Vergleich zu den Zuschauerzahlen eines Blade Runners kann man bereits festellen, dass die intelligente Erwartungshaltung gegenüber Stories in Filmen rapide abgenommen hat.


----------



## arrgh (19. Dezember 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Dazu kommt (noch von Episode 7) warum gibt es Rebellen/Widerstand? Wir haben die Republik, die ja ein paar Jahrzehnte regiert hat .. diese kann man vernichten indem man 4 Planeten in einem System zerstört? Mich stört bei der neuen Trilogie immer noch die Basis die einfach keinen Sinn machen will ... gerade als EU Leser der Legenden, mit vielen geilen Geschichten die in dieser Zeit hätten spielen können, wird man da einfach nicht befriedigt.



Meine Rede. Man moechte fast schon meinen, dass Ungereimtheiten dieser Art, gerade auch in Bezug auf Teil 8, als Stilmittel eingesetzt werden. Anders kann ich mir dieses Sammelsurium an Logikluecken nicht erklaeren. Man scheint nicht so recht zu wissen, was man mit diesem Ding "Star Wars" anstellen und wie man eine intelligente und unterhaltsame Weiterentwicklung in Gang setzen soll. Tut aber nicht wirklich was zur Sache, immerhin versammeln sich ja die Leute scharenweise in den Kinos und berauschen sich daran, jaehrlich diese 0815-Unterhaltung konsumieren zu koennen.


----------



## Wubaron (19. Dezember 2017)

> Jeder kann auf Nummer sicher gehen und nur einen weiteren Streifen voller Fanservice produzieren. Rian Johnson hat sich aber entschieden die Fans herauszufordern und die Grenzen, was Star Wars als Marke erreichen kann, zu erweitern.



Eins Vorweg: Ich teile die Meinung der anderen Kommentatoren hier. Mir hat der Film gefallen, trotzdem fand ich ihn stellenweise enttäuschend und befremdlich.

Der Regisseur kann sich natürlich alle Freiheiten nehmen und das Ding so drehen wie er will. Dennoch finde ich sollte er die Meinung der Fans respektieren und entsprechend bedienen. Wenn nämlich der Schuss nach hinten los geht und im extremen Fall keiner sich die Filme mehr anschauen will, dann stehen die Verantwortlichen vor einem Scherbenhaufen. 
Bei einer Filmreihe mit so einer großen Fanbase sollten, meiner Meinung nach, Experimente vermieden bzw. klein gehalten werden. Einfach den Fans das geben was sie wollen. In der heutigen Zeit dank Internet usw. ist ja das leicht herauszufinden. Natürlich kann man nie alle glücklich machen. Doch sollte klar sein was die Mehrheit erwartet. 
Um so länger ich darüber nachdenke und diese Zeilen schreibe, kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man nicht einfach Fan-Service betreiben konnte bzw. was verwerflich daran seien soll.  Gebt doch einfach den Leuten was sie wollen.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Eins Vorweg: Ich teile die Meinung der anderen Kommentatoren hier. Mir hat der Film gefallen, trotzdem fand ich ihn stellenweise enttäuschend und befremdlich.
> 
> Der Regisseur kann sich natürlich alle Freiheiten nehmen und das Ding so drehen wie er will. Dennoch finde ich sollte er die Meinung der Fans respektieren und entsprechend bedienen. Wenn nämlich der Schuss nach hinten los geht und im extremen Fall keiner sich die Filme mehr anschauen will, dann stehen die Verantwortlichen vor einem Scherbenhaufen.
> Bei einer Filmreihe mit so einer großen Fanbase sollten, meiner Meinung nach, Experimente vermieden bzw. klein gehalten werden. Einfach den Fans das geben was sie wollen. In der heutigen Zeit dank Internet usw. ist ja das leicht herauszufinden. Natürlich kann man nie alle glücklich machen. Doch sollte klar sein was die Mehrheit erwartet.
> Um so länger ich darüber nachdenke und diese Zeilen schreibe, kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man nicht einfach Fan-Service betreiben konnte bzw. was verwerflich daran seien soll.  Gebt doch einfach den Leuten was sie wollen.



du weisst aber schon wie gut der film finanziell läuft?ich glaub die geben einen fliegenschiss drauf ob irgendeiner in seinem keller unzufrieden is..der rubel rollt.und hätten sie alles so gemacht,wie die fans vorher spekuliert haben,wär der aufschrei auch wieder riesig.alles total berechenbar,das haben wir doch vorher gewusst bla bla bla


----------



## Wubaron (19. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> du weisst aber schon wie gut der film finanziell läuft?ich glaub die geben einen fliegenschiss drauf ob irgendeiner in seinem keller unzufrieden is..der rubel rollt.und hätten sie alles so gemacht,wie die fans vorher spekuliert haben,will ich nich den aufschrei der leute hören..alles total berechenbar,das haben wir doch vorher gewusst bla bla bla



Klar läuft der Film gut. Aber ich finde halt wenn schon die Fans Kohle ohne Ende rein pumpen kann man ihren Wünschen auch nachkommen.  
Wie gesagt, ist ja nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Mir würde es auch gut passen wenn der Film berechenbar wäre. Dann weiß ich was auf mich zu kommt und alles ist super. Bin aber auch jemand der sich die Zusammenfassung eines Filmes auf Wikipedia durchliest bevor ich ihn anschaue.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Klar läuft der Film gut. Aber ich finde halt wenn schon die Fans Kohle ohne Ende rein pumpen kann man ihren Wünschen auch nachkommen.
> Wie gesagt, ist ja nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Mir würde es auch gut passen wenn der Film berechenbar wäre. Dann weiß ich was auf mich zu kommt und alles ist super. Bin aber auch jemand der sich die Zusammenfassung eines Filmes auf Wikipedia durchliest bevor ich ihn anschaue.



die frage is halt,wer pumpt denn wirklich geld rein?ich glaub die ältere generation is einfach nich mehr die zielgruppe,auch wenn es sicherlich noch viele von damals gibt,die sich auch die neuen filme anschauen.gerichtet sind die filme glaub ich an die nächste generation..deswegen sterben die alten auch wie die fliegen,mit den alten säcken können die jungen als helden doch nichts mehr anfangen


----------



## Jakkelien (19. Dezember 2017)

Khrimm schrieb:


> Auf welche Antworten oder Weiterführungen freust Du Dich persönlich?
> 
> Die die mir einfällt ist:
> Was passiert mit Rey und Kylo?
> ...


Naja Star Wars ist eine Space Opera. Opera = Oper und so muss man den gesunden Menschenverstand auch mal ausschalten und sich berieseln lassen. In EP4-6 sind die Charaktere auch unsterblich und weichen den legendären Schusskünsten der Sturmtroopper durch bloßeses Stillstehen aus. Dennoch schaffen die Filme tolle Momente (Flucht vom 1. Todesstern aus dem Gefängnistrakt).

Mich interessiert am meisten wohin die Reise mit der Macht geht. Greift EP9 die  Idee von Ryan Johnson auf Jedi und Sith zu erneuern? Es sind ja nur noch 2 Machtnutzer übrig. Die eine mit ein paar Jedischriften, der andere nur mit dem was er bis dahin gelernt hat. Werden neue Regeln aufgestellt, ähnlich wie es Revan mit seiner Regel der Zwei für die Sith tat? Oder endet EP9 mit einer, für mich langweiligen, Wiederbelebung von Jediorden und Sith?
Dann interessiert mich natürlich wie es mit Rey und Kilo weitergeht. Ein 0815 Gut gegen Böse Ende will ich dabei nicht sehen.
Und schleßlich wie die Galaxie auf die Entwicklung in EP 9 reagiert. In welcher Ausgangslage das Star Wars Universum zurückgelassen wird.
Was Fin und Rose angeht... Nebencharaktere die anwesend sind und mich nicht die Bohne interessieren. Da hege ich keine Erwartungen. Ebensowenig bei Poe. Sie tragen die Filme nicht, sondern erzählen andere kleine Geschichten damit ich a) nicht nur Rey und Kilo zu Gesicht bekomme und b) damit sie nicht Rey und Kilo hinterhertrotten um hier und da mal einen Auftritt zu bekommen (EP4-6 und damit auch 7).
Kurz: Dank EP8 erwarte ich nun vor allem überraschendes.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Es sind ja nur noch 2 Machtnutzer übrig.



Noch ist Leia nicht tot. (Sie wird zwar in E9 nicht mehr zu sehen sein, aber sie wurde nicht durch Tot aus dem Universum geschrieben) 
Die Knights of Ren müssen ja auch noch irgendwo sein. (Ich vermute, das sind die ehemaligen Schüler von Luke, die mit Ben zusammen abgehauen sind)
Außerdem haben wir ja den Jungen am Ende gesehen.
Es gibt da draußen noch viel mehr, als wir vermutlich denken.


----------



## xSupreme (19. Dezember 2017)

_Darin liegt ja das Problem.
Man muss lernen mit der Zeit zu gehen.

_


----------



## Vandred (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich kriege inzwischen des selbe Problem mit den Sequels was Andere mit den Prequels_ (bin ein verfechter der Klon Kriege)_ haben es will mir nicht dazupassen. Das Alte Expended Univeser war mir da viel Stimmiger, mehr Sternenkrieger Saga und nicht Game of Throne in Space.


----------



## Downraiser (20. Dezember 2017)

Musste mich jetzt tatsächlich hier anmelden um zu der ganzen Problematik mal was zu sagen  

Sehr geehrter Herr Dammes, 

Es geht hier nicht um die getroffenen Designe-Entscheidungen. Diese sind zwar für Fans entäuschend, könnten aber hingenommen werden wenn es in einer guten Art und Weise umgesetzt worden wäre.

Nein, der Großteil der "Der letzte Jedi" -Hasser setzt sich eher aus denen, die erkennen das dieser Film keine Handlung per se hat. Annährend jede Entscheidung der Handelnden macht keinen Sinn, Wie sich die Story entwickelt macht keinen Sinn. Nichts macht wirklich in irgendeiner Art und Weiße Sinn.

Ein Beispiel: Der komplette Finn Handlungsbogen ist irrelevant. Er passt auch visuell nicht zum restlichen Film. Am Ende bringt er auch noch nichtmal ein Ergebnis hervor, dass für die Entwicklung der Geschichte in irgend einem Punkt relevant wäre. Mit und ohne den Storystrang .. das Endergebniss wäre das selbe. Und das Rose am Ende Finn rettet ... abgesehen davon das es ein recht pathosgeladenes Ende für den ehemaligen First-Oder-Anhänger gewesen wäre .. wer verliebt sich bitte innerhalb von 12 Stunden so stark in jemanden das er (unter der Annahme Finn hätte mit seinem Flug den Bohrer zerstört) das Schicksal des ganzen Widerstands und der ganzen Galaxie aufs Spiel setzt. Rose sollte wohl als romantischer Gegenspieler wirken, allerdings ist sie wenn man sich das ganze nochmal nüchtern ansieht eher eine Psychotikerin. 

 Ich empfehle jedem den Film mit etwas Abstand und ohne die rosarote Brille nochmals anzusehen. Die Mängel sind hochgradig offensichtlich. Auch das Rian Johnson weder vor der Orginal-Triologie, noch vor Abrams Neustart igendeinen Respekt hat. 

Die Fehltritte, Missachtungen der Fanbase, der Logik, der Lore und der Materie sind tatsächlich dermaßen vielfältig, das es eher ein Buch als einen Kommentar füllen würde es auszuführen. Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle stark  das youtube-Video "Top 10 Reasons Why The Last Jedi Made Me ANGRY!" von Angry Joe anzusehen. Dort wird der Großteil dessen was mit diesem Film als Film, als Star Wars Film und als Lore-Film nicht stimmt abgehandelt. 

Es ist kein guter Film. Es ist keine gute Addition zum Star Wars Universum. Und es wird nicht wie Das Imperium schlägt zurück reifen. Weil das Imperium tatsächlich einen Inhalt hatte. Der letzte Jedi ist dagegen nur ein Mix aus Fan-Service, Anti-Fan-Service (Snoke, Reys Eltern) und der Vision eines Menschen (Rain Johnson) der weder Star Wars verstanden hat, noch Abrams reboot wertschätzt, noch die inzwischen 40 Jahre alte Fanbase wertschätzt. Er hat alles mit Füßen getreten was Star Wars ausmacht, um seine eigene Vision Realität werden zu lassen. Eine Vision die für den geneigten Fan entäuschend ist und selbst diejenigen die mit dem Hochgefühl einen neuen Star Wars im Kino gesehen zu haben beim zweiten Ansehen entäuscht zurück zu lassen. 

Kein guter Film. Und die beste Zusammenfassung die ich demletzt gelesen habe (vanity fair): Wer den neuen Star Wars nicht mag ist der, der den neuen Ghost Busters nicht mochte weil der Cast aus Frauen bestand. 

Nein, die Qualität wird nicht an Sterotypen fest gemacht, sondern daran wie sich das Endprodukt im Zeitlosen vergleich hält. Und wer es gut fand ein altes, liebgewonnenes Franchise mit einem Queef-Witz zu beginnen, der findet bestimmt auch den Blaue-Milch-von-Vierbrüstigem-Alien-Milken-Part gut. 

Sorry, aber Qualität sieht wirklich besser aus. RottenTomatos hat inzwischen einen Score von 56% an User-Reviews. Das ist für viele Filme in Ordnung oder sogar gut. Aber für Star Wars sollte zumindest ein Score von 80-90% in den ersten 2 Wochen angestrebt werden.  Alles andere ist ein generelle Fehlschlag!

Last Jedi ist nicht nur ein schlechter Star Wars Film, es ist tatsächlich ein schlechter Film an sich!


----------



## Downraiser (20. Dezember 2017)

Über schlechte Grammatik Wortwahl oder sonstiges muss ich mich entschuldigen, aber schreibe das von einem mobilen Device aus  da ist nicht immer alle optimal. Hoffe aber die Kernbotschaft ist transferiert worden. Kein schlechter Film wegen den Entscheidungen, sondern wegen dem Film an sich ^^


----------



## Loci2378 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin absolut beim Autor. Es wurden halt bestimmte Erwartungen nicht erfüllt und manche Charaktere sind nicht so wie gewünscht wurde. So ist das halt. Bei Game of Thrones hätte ich auch gern Ned Stark bis zum Ende gehabt, aber letztlich hat es der Geschichte gut getan. Übrigens fand ich den Film sehr gut. Kommt zwar nicht an Imperium heran, aber besser als die Prequels, Teil 7 und Rogue One isser definitiv. Denn der Film traut sich was und hat interessante Wendungen. Abgesehen die beste Leistung von Mark Hamill als Schauspieler ever. Und Daisy Ridley sowie Adam Driver glänzen auch mit Ihren Leistungen. Außerdem gab es ein paar Momente die an die Original-Trilogie erinnern. Für mich eine 8.5/10. Nur Imperium und Neue Hoffnung sind besser. Rian Johnson hat eine gute Arbeit abgeliefert, auch wenn der Film sicher auch seine kleinen Macken hatte, überstrahlt der Rest.


----------



## Loci2378 (20. Dezember 2017)

Downraiser schrieb:


> Last Jedi ist nicht nur ein schlechter Star Wars Film, es ist tatsächlich ein schlechter Film an sich!



Darf gern jeder seine Meinung dafür haben. Bei Force Awakens haben sich viele darüber aufgeregt, dass der Film kaum Eigenständigkeit besitzt und wie ein Abklatsch von Episode 4 wirkt. Jetzt regen sich viele darüber auf, was Rey und Luke vorallem angeht. Ein schlechter Witz. Rian Johnson ist ein sehr guter Regisseur. Wer seine Arbeit kennt (Looper, Breaking Bad), der kennt das.


----------



## Loci2378 (20. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Noch ist Leia nicht tot. (Sie wird zwar in E9 nicht mehr zu sehen sein, aber sie wurde nicht durch Tot aus dem Universum geschrieben)
> Die Knights of Ren müssen ja auch noch irgendwo sein. (Ich vermute, das sind die ehemaligen Schüler von Luke, die mit Ben zusammen abgehauen sind)
> Außerdem haben wir ja den Jungen am Ende gesehen.
> Es gibt da draußen noch viel mehr, als wir vermutlich denken.



Das fand ich auch interessant an dem Film. Im ersten Moment dachte ich: oh, ziemlich einfacher Abschied von Leia, als die Brücke beschossen wurde. Und dann diese Wendung...wenn auch ein wenig komisch wirkte (aber zu erklären durch die Macht in ihr). Generell ist einer der Stärken des Films die vielen Wendungen. Nicht so sehr vorhersehbar wie die meisten Filme.


----------



## woerli (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich fand den Film sehr gut und gelungen, der einzige nicht ganz nachvollziehbare Story-Kniff war für mich die Tatsache, das der bereits in jungen Jahren stehts so integritäre und tief verwurzelt auf das Gute besonnene Luke Skywalker einen derartigen Fehler begehen kann, wie mit Ben Solo. Grade als erfahrener Jedi-Meister sollte man doch noch weniger anfällig für solche Fehler sein. Das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Witziger Weise sagte ich zu meinem Kollegen bei der Leia-Szene auch "Mary Poppins..." ohne das vorher gewusst zu haben -.-
Außerdem fand ich die ballistische Flugbahn der (Energie-)Projektile im Weltraum sowie die fallenden Bomben dann doch etwas zu viel "bewusste Unkorrektness"... an die Sounds etc. hat man sich ja gewöhnt, aber das hätte nicht sein müssen.


----------



## devilsreject (20. Dezember 2017)

woerli schrieb:


> Luke Skywalker einen derartigen Fehler begehen kann, wie mit Ben Solo.



Naja das zieht sich ja irgendwie durch die ganze StarWars Reihe wie ein roter faden. Die Frage ob es etwas gutes hat den Bösen direkt zu töten oder zu warten bis er sich als böser geoutet hat. Soll wohl auch die Brücke zur bösen Seite schlagen und aufzeigen das vieles eben im Sinne des Betrachters liegt und damit Gut und Böse relativ nah beieinander liegen.

Damals bei Anakin konnte ich es ein Stück weit nachvollziehen warum er letzlich böse geworden ist. Den Moment hatte ich auch kurz mit dem Solo Bengel auch, wobei mich an Ben diese unheimliche arraogante ignorante Art stört. Ist aber wohl nur ein Spiegel der aktuellen Jugend und dem Zeitgeist.


----------



## Cicero (20. Dezember 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Klar läuft der Film gut. Aber ich finde halt wenn schon die Fans Kohle ohne Ende rein pumpen kann man ihren Wünschen auch nachkommen.



Wünsche würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, eher Erwartungshaltung. Auf mich hat der Film den Endruck gemacht, dass man immer genau das Gegenteil machen wollte, was die Fans erwartet haben. Und zwar auf Biegen und Brechen und auf Kosten der Logik und Handlung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2017)

woerli schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film sehr gut und gelungen, der einzige nicht ganz nachvollziehbare Story-Kniff war für mich die Tatsache, das der bereits in jungen Jahren stehts so integritäre und tief verwurzelt auf das Gute besonnene Luke Skywalker einen derartigen Fehler begehen kann, wie mit Ben Solo. Grade als erfahrener Jedi-Meister sollte man doch noch weniger anfällig für solche Fehler sein. Das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.



Keine Ahnung wieso Luke immer als der so mächtige, weise und fehlerlose Jedi-Meister dargestellt wird?
Er ist vermutlich der am schlechtesten ausgebildete Jedi aller Zeiten.
Anakin wird mit zehn Jahren von den Jedi abgelehnt, weil er zu alt ist und die Gefahr zu groß und dann verfällt er trotz vieler Jahre Training unter Obi-Wan der dunklen Seite.
Luke entdeckt seine Kraft erst als Erwachsener, verbringt ein paar Wochen beim senilen Yoda und ist plötzlich der größte Jedi aller Zeiten. Für mich ist es ein Wunder, dass er nicht schon viel früher in Versuchung geraten ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Dezember 2017)

Ben Solo ist sein Neffe, da hatte er auch für seinen guten Freund Han und seine Schwester Leia, den jungen Solo unter seine Jedi-Vitiche genommen. Aber nicht gerne, da er den Konflikt der Skywalker-Linie um seinen Vater in Erinnerung hatte.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (20. Dezember 2017)

Loci2378 schrieb:


> Darf gern jeder seine Meinung dafür haben. Bei Force Awakens haben sich viele darüber aufgeregt, dass der Film kaum Eigenständigkeit besitzt und wie ein Abklatsch von Episode 4 wirkt. Jetzt regen sich viele darüber auf, was Rey und Luke vorallem angeht. Ein schlechter Witz. Rian Johnson ist ein sehr guter Regisseur. Wer seine Arbeit kennt (Looper, Breaking Bad), der kennt das.



Es geht nicht darum ob Abklatsch oder nicht, es geht darum das der Film selber schlecht ist. Er hat extrem große Fehler und wirft die halbe etablierte Star Wars Lore über den Haufen.  Wie würde es dir z.b. gefallen wenn jetzt in der neuen Herr der Ringe Serie Gandalf plötzlich Elben Magier ausbildet die dann mit Feuerbällen auf Orks schießen?  Klar wäre es geil, aber es würde nicht zur Lore passen. Und bei EP8 gibt es auch ein paar solcher Dinge. Aber wer sich um so etwas nicht kümmert, oder sich nicht daran stört (genau wie die Fehler im Film) , wird sagen: EP8 ist ein geiler Film, 10/10


----------



## Grasfox (20. Dezember 2017)

> Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Star Wars keine Science-Fiction sondern Fantasy ist.



Hier scheiden sich ja die Geister. Ist Star Wars Science-Fiction? Fantasy oder gar ein Märchen? Star Wars weist aus allen Genres viele Merkmale auf: Es sind Sci-Fi-Elemente vorhanden: Raumschiffe, technische Erklärungen, Baupläne, Mediclorianer usw., es sind Fantasy-Elemente vorhanden: Prinzessinnen, die Macht, es ist also etwas spirituelles vorhanden - aber auch klassische Märchen / Saga-Elemente sind vorhanden: es geht um den ewigen Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse. Vielleicht ist Star Wars vielmehr ein Mix aus allem: quasi ein Sci-Fi-Fantasy-Märchen? Von daher ist es schwierig es in ein Genre zu stecken und es daran fest zu machen und darauf zu pochen, es ist Genre XY, deshalb ist es ok, wenn die Erklärbarkeit einer Sache hier nicht ganz gerecht wird. Zudem sind die Fans von Kult-Filmen immer die größten Meckerer wenns um was Neues (in diesem Fall im SW8 ) geht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2017)

Khrimm schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus ist der Film gefüllt mit SJW-Motiven, aber das ist wohl einfach Status Quo in Hollywood.



Ach ja? Kannst du da mal Beispiele nennen?



Wardragon schrieb:


> Also der Film hinterlässt bei mir auch einen gespaltenen Eindruck.
> 
> Ich fand störend:
> -Poe der alleine scheinbar alles besiegt
> ...



-Poe scheitert doch im Endeffekt mit seinem Plan? Oder meinst du den Dreadnought? Da macht die Erklärung imho durchaus Sinn. Piloten, die alles besiegen gab es bei SW allerdings schon immer. Auch Luke ist unbesiegbar, obwohl er in Ep 4 noch nie einen X-Wing geflogen ist.
-SW war noch nie wirklich realistisch wenn du es genau nimmst 
-Die AT AT hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt angehalten



Downraiser schrieb:


> Die Fehltritte, Missachtungen der Fanbase, der Logik, der Lore und der Materie sind tatsächlich dermaßen vielfältig, das es eher ein Buch als einen Kommentar füllen würde es auszuführen. Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle stark  das youtube-Video "Top 10 Reasons Why The Last Jedi Made Me ANGRY!" von Angry Joe anzusehen. Dort wird der Großteil dessen was mit diesem Film als Film, als Star Wars Film und als Lore-Film nicht stimmt abgehandelt.



Ach ja Joe und seine vier Speichellecker, die ihm bei allem zustimmen 
Ein großer Teil, der von ihm angesprochenen Punkte ist falsch, es gibt  definitiv bessere Videos, die neutral analysieren, statt blind zu haten. Angry Joe kann unterhaltsam sein, ist aber vielfach lediglich ein Video-Äquivalent zum blinden, hasserfüllten Youtube-Kommentarbereich.


----------



## mchenry (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich fand ihn gut, gerade weil er anders war. 
Meine vollständige Kritik, inkl. Spoiler : 
https://mchenryarts.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/filmkritik-star-wars-the-last-jedi/


----------



## Talisman79 (20. Dezember 2017)

wann hat das eigentlich angefangen,das leute zehn mal so viel zeit aufwenden,irgendwas bis ins letzte detail kaputt zu reden,statt einfach zum nächsten überzugehen?mal von SW abgesehen,scheint das ja in der letzten zeit der trend zu sein.genau so wie bei spielen..wenn mich was nich begeistert,zock ich halt das nächste,und wende nich noch tage dafür auf alles kaputt zu labern...dafür wär mir meine zeit echt zu schade


----------



## stevem (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich muss den Kritikern zustimmen, auch ich fand vieles nicht so toll, vor allem bzw am schlimmsten fand ich das Ende mit dem Kind, ich hoffe nicht das im letzten Teil die Rebellion nur noch aus Kinder besteht das würde dann die Rebellion total lächerlich und uninteressant machen, und Kylo Ren ist sowieso eine Witzfigur und der lächerlichste, schlechteste "Sith" (wenn man den so nennen kann) aller Zeiten.


----------



## ThomasRaab (20. Dezember 2017)

Downraiser schrieb:


> Musste mich jetzt tatsächlich hier anmelden um zu der ganzen Problematik mal was zu sagen
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Dammes,
> 
> ...



Solche oder so ähnliche Meinungen liest man seit dem Kinostart ja immer wieder. Sind auch völlig okay, nicht jedem kann jeder Film gefallen. Ich will hier auch nicht auf jedes angesprochene Detail eingehen, da man für jedes auch mindestens ein gegenteiliges finden wird (wenn man nur will ) 

Aber nur weil ein Film vielleicht lieb gewonnene Konventionen nicht einhält, nicht den klassichen Handlungsbogen besitzt, Helden (die vielleicht nie welche waren) ein wenig von ihrem Sockel holt, sich der Zeit etwas angepasst hat, neue Denkanstöße liefert, Fragen bewusst noch offen lässt (oder gar nicht beantwortet, was die alten Filme auch gerne getan haben (Wer ist eigentlich dieser Imperator? Was will denn dieser Boba Fett hier? etc, etc. In den Jahren ohne Episode I bis III waren wir filmisch alle Unwissende... ), macht ihn per se nicht schlecht. Unerwartet, andersartig, sperrig, im ersten Moment nicht schlüssig (muss ein Mittelteil einer Triolgie auch nicht), ungewöhnlich ... aber einfach nur schlecht, ist zu kurz gegriffen. 

Ich glaube übrigens, dass es Episode V damals ähnlich erging ... heute ist es (für viele) der beste Film der Saga überhaupt ... 

Und was IMDB- und RottenTomatos-Wertungen angeht ... als grobe Orientierung vielleicht ganz nett, aber über die wahren Qualitäten eines Films nur wenig aussagekräftig. Hätte es solche Plattformen schon zu Empire-Zeiten gegeben, wäre dessen Wertung auch erst mal in den Keller gerauscht. 

Vielleicht ein kurzes, anderes Beispiel in diesem Zusammenhang, weil es zuletzt auch innerhalb der Redaktion aktuell war: Darren Aronofskys "mother!":
IMDB 6,9
Rotten 68/50   
Allein auf die Wertungen reduziert, also wohl auch ein "genereller Fehlschlag" ... lässt man sich auf den Film aber ein, hinterfragt ihn und erkennt auch die Meta-Ebene, ist es ein grandioses Werk ... ungewöhnlich, ja ... sperrig ... aber dennoch auf seine Art genial.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich muss den Kritikern zustimmen, auch ich fand vieles nicht so toll, vor allem bzw am schlimmsten fand ich das Ende mit dem Kind, ich hoffe nicht das im letzten Teil die Rebellion nur noch aus Kinder besteht das würde dann die Rebellion total lächerlich und uninteressant machen, und Kylo Ren ist sowieso eine Witzfigur und der lächerlichste, schlechteste "Sith" (wenn man den so nennen kann) aller Zeiten.



Also darauf, dass die Rebellion nur noch aus Kindern besteht, sollte das mit Sicherheit nicht hindeuten  Eher darauf, dass es immer Hoffnung gibt und immer neue Machtnutzer geben wird. Vllt deutet es auch auf die neue Trilogie von Rian Johnson hin.
Kylo Ren soll überhaupt keinen Sith darstellen. Er ist imo ein extrem guter, vielschichtiger Antagonist.


----------



## Talisman79 (20. Dezember 2017)

ThomasRaab schrieb:


> Solche oder so ähnliche Meinungen liest man seit dem Kinostart ja immer wieder. Sind auch völlig okay, nicht jedem kann jeder Film gefallen. Ich will hier auch nicht auf jedes angesprochene Detail eingehen, da man für jedes auch mindestens ein gegenteiliges finden wird (wenn man nur will )
> 
> Aber nur weil ein Film vielleicht lieb gewonnene Konventionen nicht einhält, nicht den klassichen Handlungsbogen besitzt, Helden (die vielleicht nie welche waren) ein wenig von ihrem Sockel holt, sich der Zeit etwas angepasst hat, neue Denkanstöße liefert, Fragen bewusst noch offen lässt (oder gar nicht beantwortet, was die alten Filme auch gerne getan haben (Wer ist eigentlich dieser Imperator? Was will denn dieser Boba Fett hier? etc, etc. In den Jahren ohne Episode I bis III waren wir filmisch alle Unwissende... ), macht ihn per se nicht schlecht. Unerwartet, andersartig, sperrig, im ersten Moment nicht schlüssig (muss ein Mittelteil einer Triolgie auch nicht), ungewöhnlich ... aber einfach nur schlecht, ist zu kurz gegriffen.
> 
> ...



der film hat ne 8,0 auf imdb und das is für ein film dieses genres ziemlich gut..zum vergleich,,die prequels liegen bei etwa 6



edit:ok jetzt sinds nur noch 7,8 was aber immer noch gut is.


----------



## Talisman79 (20. Dezember 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also darauf, dass die Rebellion nur noch aus Kindern besteht, sollte das mit Sicherheit nicht hindeuten  Eher darauf, dass es immer Hoffnung gibt und immer neue Machtnutzer geben wird. Vllt deutet es auch auf die neue Trilogie von Rian Johnson hin.
> Kylo Ren soll überhaupt keinen Sith darstellen. Er ist imo ein extrem guter, vielschichtiger Antagonist.



hab gestern irgendwo gelesen,das es in EP9 einen größeren zeitsprung geben könnte...die kids könnten dann also schon in reys alter sein


----------



## tranceuser (20. Dezember 2017)

Meine Theorie lautet:

In Wirklichkeit ist Ray eine Kenobi. Das die Eltern Alkoholiker seien und sie verkauf haben (sollen), halte ich für eine gezielte und beabsichtigte Lüge. Um Ray zu manipulieren. Ich denke dies wird sich im nächsten Teil drehen und auflösen. Es wird allerdings Ray's Entwicklung dienlich sein.

Sie wird in Zukunft an der Spitze der hellen Seite stehen und ggf. eine Rolle in zukünftigen Teilen spielen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2017)

tranceuser schrieb:


> Meine Theorie lautet:
> 
> In Wirklichkeit ist Ray eine Kenobi. Das die Eltern Alkoholiker seien und sie verkauf haben (sollen), halte ich für eine gezielte und beabsichtigte Lüge. Um Ray zu manipulieren. Ich denke dies wird sich im nächsten Teil drehen und auflösen. Es wird allerdings Ray's Entwicklung dienlich sein.
> 
> Sie wird in Zukunft an der Spitze der hellen Seite stehen und ggf. eine Rolle in zukünftigen Teilen spielen.



Ich habs in einen anderen Thread schon mal geschrieben, also zitiere ich mich hier einfach mal:


MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum sollte Ben an dieser Stelle lügen? Was hätte er davon?
> Vor allem da er Rey damit konfrontiert, dass sie es immer wusste, nur nicht wahrhaben wollte.
> Sie bricht dabei in Tränen aus, weil sie weiß, dass er recht hat. Sonst würde sie lautstark protestieren.


----------



## Talisman79 (20. Dezember 2017)

wen ich aber vermisst habe ,waren die knights of ren..die wurden dies mal überhaupt nich erwähnt,,oder war ich da grad aufm klo?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> wen ich aber vermisst habe ,waren die knights of ren..die wurden dies mal überhaupt nich erwähnt,,oder war ich da grad aufm klo?



Snoke erwähnt sie einmal, das war es aber.


----------



## Wubaron (20. Dezember 2017)

Im Prinzip ist es doch auch ein Unding, dass ein anderer Regisseur als bei Teil 7 am Werk war. Da scheinbar Regisseure immer ihren eigenen Stempel den Filmen aufdrücken wollen, (scheinen wohl narzisstisch veranlagte Leute zu sein) ist es kein Wunder das einige Sachen  unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. Nach dem Motto "was interessiert mich der scheiß von dem anderen Regisseur, ich habs eh viel mehr drauf und mach mein Ding". Sowas darf es meiner Meinung nach bei einem Franchise wie Star Wars nicht geben. Wenn die ihren eigenen Stempel aufdrücken wollen, sollen sie Indie Filme machen. Bei so etwas wie Star Wars haben sie der Sache zu dienen. Könnte mich da echt in Rage reden um so mehr ich drüber nachdenke...

Ps. Mir ist schon klar das Regisseure oft gewechselt werden. Doch sollten sie an einem Strang ziehen statt sich gegenseitig sachen kaputt zu machen... Das war hier eindeutig nicht der Fall...


----------



## ThomasRaab (20. Dezember 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es doch auch ein Unding, dass ein anderer Regisseur als bei Teil 7 am Werk war. Da scheinbar Regisseure immer ihren eigenen Stempel den Filmen aufdrücken wollen, (scheinen wohl narzisstisch veranlagte Leute zu sein) ist es kein Wunder das einige Sachen  unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. Nach dem Motto "was interessiert mich der scheiß von dem anderen Regisseur, ich habs eh viel mehr drauf und mach mein Ding". Sowas darf es meiner Meinung nach bei einem Franchise wie Star Wars nicht geben. Wenn die ihren eigenen Stempel aufdrücken wollen, sollen sie Indie Filme machen. Bei so etwas wie Star Wars haben sie der Sache zu dienen. Könnte mich da echt in Rage reden um so mehr ich drüber nachdenke...
> 
> Ps. Mir ist schon klar das Regisseure oft gewechselt werden. Doch sollten sie an einem Strang ziehen statt sich gegenseitig sachen kaputt zu machen... Das war hier eindeutig nicht der Fall...



Episode IV, V und VI ... drei verschiedene Regisseure... damals kein Problem, heute eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Talisman79 (20. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Snoke erwähnt sie einmal, das war es aber.



hoffe da wird noch was draus gemacht..ne coole gruppierung von charismatischen bösewichten hätte schon was..zumal auf der dunklen seite ja nur noch kylo übrig is.hux seh ich jetzt nich so als direkten gegenspielr von irgendwem(außer vieleicht von kylo selbst,aber dafür wurde der in EP8 zu sehr demontiert)


----------



## tranceuser (20. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> _Warum sollte Ben an dieser Stelle lügen? Was hätte er davon?_
> _Vor allem da er Rey damit konfrontiert, dass sie es immer wusste, nur nicht wahrhaben wollte._
> _Sie bricht dabei in Tränen aus, weil sie weiß, dass er recht hat. Sonst würde sie lautstark protestieren._




Was er davon hätte? Sie zumindest aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Mit dem letztendlichen Ziel, sie auf seine Seite zu bekehren.

Das ihre Eltern sie einfach verkauft (ö.ä.) haben, ist halt ihre größte Angst. Sie möchte unbedingt, dass die Eltern einen plausiblen Grund für ihr (Rays) bisheriges Schicksal hatten. 
Zu vergleichen mit der Szene von Luke, wo er Joda im Exil besucht. Er trift in der Hölle auf Vadder. Seine größte Angst war es wie Vadder zu werden. Was auch am zerstörten Visier am Ende der Szene zu erkennen war.

Ja, sie brach in Tränen aus. Allerdings nur, weil dies ihre größte Angst ist (Eltern Alkis + verkauf) und sie es selbst (noch) nicht weiß und aufgrund der Vorgeschichte mit ihm, auf seine (angeblichen) Fähigkeit, die Eltern sehen zu können oder gesehen zu haben, vertraut.

Sie weiß doch das er der dunklen Seite angehört. Da wird sie ihm nicht alles direkt abkaufen.


----------



## themako (21. Dezember 2017)

"Jeder kann auf Nummer sicher gehen und nur einen weiteren Streifen voller Fanservice produzieren. Rian Johnson hat sich aber entschieden die Fans herauszufordern und die Grenzen, was Star Wars als Marke erreichen kann, zu erweitern. "

Was erreicht denn dieser Film an der Stelle? Die Anfangssituation des Films ist identisch mit der Ausgangssituation. Episode 8 ist völlig irrelevant und hat kaum eine Aussage außer "Ich bin die mächtige Schrottsammlerin Ray, ich beherrsche alle Jedi Kräfte ohne Ausbildung, weil ... ist so, die gesamte Jedi Lehre beherrsche ich auch, weil ... ist so, meine Eltern waren Nichts, deswegen bin ich so stark, weil ... ist so." 

Meiner Meinung nach erreicht Teil 8 gar nichts.


----------



## Ein-Freund (21. Dezember 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Der Laden ist einfach unfähig und nie wird ersichtlich wie mächtig sie nun sein sollen und warum. Dazu kommt (noch von Episode 7) warum gibt es Rebellen/Widerstand? Wir haben die Republik, die ja ein paar Jahrzehnte regiert hat .. diese kann man vernichten indem man 4 Planeten in einem System zerstört? Mich stört bei der neuen Trilogie immer noch die Basis die einfach keinen Sinn machen will ... gerade als EU Leser der Legenden, mit vielen geilen Geschichten die in dieser Zeit hätten spielen können, wird man da einfach nicht befriedigt.


Also das mit der Rebellion kann man an real Beispielen erklären einen Staat kann man teilweise relativ schnell einnehmen (besonders wenn dieser nicht darauf gefasst ist) Freiheitskämpfer/Terroristen, Rebellen halt, sind schwer zu vernichten, da diese stark und dezentral, schlecht erkennbar in der Bevölkerung verankert sind.
Die Republik eher wie ein Staat eher Zentral(deshalb reichen diese wenigen Angriffspunkte) und dieser wurde mit einem Plot-Twist der Hauptanteil seiner Armee dem Feind überschrieben, aber was hat dieser unfähige Vader nur 20 Jahre gemacht.


Jetzt meine eigenen Gedanken zu den Kritikpunkten, die vielen Humorpassagen habe ich auch bemängelt obwohl ich nicht gegen den Humor an sich war, fand diesen ähnlich wie in anderen Teilen

Leia fand ich persönlich nicht schlimm(muss nicht weiter ausgeführt werden).

Rey ein Niemand, ist das schon Tatsache ich weiß nicht, für mich hat es förmlich geschrien danach das sie eigentlich auch die Tochter von Han und Leia ist. Kylo nur diese Story erzählt um sie "gefügiger" zumachen, kam für mich in dem Moment sehr aufgesetzt rüber.
Luke es nie direkt erwähnt aus Gründen, diese wohl falls mein Gedankengang war wäre, sich mit ähnlichem Gründen für die bewusste Aussetzung(oder einer Panne beim eigentlichen Plan) von Rey erklären würden.
Die Frage wer sie den sei erkläre ich mir das sie ja mit 5 "verlassen" wurde, erkennt sie Schlichtweg nicht oder wollte sicher gehen wer sie ist oder sogar ein Hinweis.
Nur um mir Folgen zu können Rey wurde kurz nach Kylos "erwachen" "ausgesetzt".
Evtl. ist es ein hätte ich wohl gerne, aber echt die versufften Eltern aktuell kauf ich das nicht ab. Gut, die könnten eigentlich dem väterliche Teil der Anakin-Skywalker-Linie abstammen 

Snoke ist nicht wichtig, Gott sei Dank, er sollte nicht der neue Vader werden, der wenn man es so recht bedenkt nur der Schosshund des Imperators geworden ist, denn sich Snoke auch züchten wollte.
Mehr über Snoke zu erfahren wäre gar nicht mal so übel aber vermutlich hat hier Disney schon einen Film in petto. 



> Viele Fans äußern sich positiv über dieses heroische Ende, das wesentlich besser sei als der Abgang von Han Solo in Episode 7. Ein letztes Aufflackern der einstigen Legende des Helden von früher. *Andere wiederum empfinden den Tod von Luke allerdings als unwürdig. Sie hätten erwartet, dass ein mächtiger Jedi in einem epischen Lichtschwertduell sein Ende findet und nicht einsam und allein auf einer weit entfernten Insel stirbt*.


Auch wenn er nicht anwesend war finde ich den Tod sehr stark angelehnt an Obi-Wans Tod und ehrlich richtig gut, gibt halt immer Meckerer, hätte auch wie Yoda sterben können bzw. es war ja eigentlich beides. Chapeau, wenn so geplant.

Edit:
Achja ich habe einen meiner persönlichen Kritikpunkte, _der mir selbst nicht gefällt_(ihr werdet es gleich verstehen), erwähnt.
Es wurde mir zu sehr versucht viel mehr Frauen und Menschen anderer ethnischer Herkunft einzubauen, es war einfach befremdlich anzusehen, für einen Star Wars (Leia einzige Frau, einzige nicht kaukasische Rassen sind Aliens)
Dieses Gefühl hatte ich nicht beim 7. Teil. Ehrliche Frage, hatte dieses Gefühl auch noch jemand. (Gedanke beim Schreiben "ich werde wohl gleich geflamed")


----------



## nerdone (22. Dezember 2017)

Heute endlich gesehen, nachdem ich die letzten Tage spießrutenlaufmässig Spoilern ausgewichen bin. Ich fand der Teil bis Snokes Tod wirklich sehr gut. Die Süddeutsche lobt den Film weil er sehr viel anders und zeitgemäß macht. Frauen sind die Helden und der typische Draufgäbger Typ verursacht Schaden die weiderum Frauen ausbügeln müssen. Es gibt Kapitalismuskritik, sogar der Tierschutz kommt vor. Auch ein Niemand kann etwas werden   Die Story bis Snokes Tod völlig unvorhersehbar und sehr spannend. Nach Snokes Tod gabs meines Erachtens zu viel Fanservice. Die Unvorhersehbarkeit ging flöten und die die Flucht vom explodierenden Sternenzerstörer war völlig übertrieben.  Lukes Tod war ganz gut gelöst aber irgendwie schwächelte der Abschluss dann doch sehr. Vor allem bleibt jetzt wenig Unvorhersehbars für den letzten Teil übrig. Entweder Ben wird zum Guten bekehrt oder er wird von Ray vernichtet. Sie überlebt oder stirbt. Der ein oder andere Held ebenso. Storytwist erwarte ich mir da eher wenig. 

Der Film selbst trotzdem sehr sehenswert. Und der erste Teil bis Snokes Tod gehörte für mich zum Besten was SW bisher geboten hat. Den Humor fand ich nie störend, eher passend. Das ist eben Star Wars


----------



## nerdone (22. Dezember 2017)

Ein-Freund schrieb:


> Achja ich habe einen meiner persönlichen Kritikpunkte, _der mir selbst nicht gefällt_(ihr werdet es gleich verstehen), erwähnt.
> Es wurde mir zu sehr versucht viel mehr Frauen und Menschen anderer ethnischer Herkunft einzubauen, es war einfach befremdlich anzusehen, für einen Star Wars (Leia einzige Frau, einzige nicht kaukasische Rassen sind Aliens)
> Dieses Gefühl hatte ich nicht beim 7. Teil. Ehrliche Frage, hatte dieses Gefühl auch noch jemand. (Gedanke beim Schreiben "ich werde wohl gleich geflamed")



Ich darf auch einen Kritikpunkt loswerden. Ich mag keine Rassisten. Fühl dich angesprochen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2017)

nerdone schrieb:


> Ich darf auch einen Kritikpunkt loswerden. Ich mag keine Rassisten. Fühl dich angesprochen.



naja
manche haben halt nie die Botschaft von Star Trek und Star Wars verstanden und manchmal glaube ich das viele denken, dass das Imperium die Guten sind


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Dezember 2017)

Ein-Freund schrieb:


> Achja ich habe einen meiner persönlichen Kritikpunkte, _der mir selbst nicht gefällt_(ihr werdet es gleich verstehen), erwähnt.
> Es wurde mir zu sehr versucht viel mehr Frauen und Menschen anderer ethnischer Herkunft einzubauen, es war einfach befremdlich anzusehen, für einen Star Wars (Leia einzige Frau, einzige nicht kaukasische Rassen sind Aliens)
> Dieses Gefühl hatte ich nicht beim 7. Teil. Ehrliche Frage, hatte dieses Gefühl auch noch jemand. (Gedanke beim Schreiben "ich werde wohl gleich geflamed")



Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass Leuten so etwas so stark negativ auffällt. In einem anderen Thread hatte das auch jemand in Bezug auf Episode VII erwähnt. 
Weder bei Episode VII noch bei Episode VIII hab ich auf irgendjemandes Hautfarbe oder Geschlecht geachtet. Es gibt dort Männer und Frauen und die haben auch öfters verschiedene Farben, genauso wie in der Realität 
Warum man da so penibel drauf achtet und das als negativ empfindet, erschließt sich mir rein gar nicht.


----------



## Wamboland (24. Dezember 2017)

Ein-Freund schrieb:


> Also das mit der Rebellion kann man an real Beispielen erklären einen Staat kann man teilweise relativ schnell einnehmen (besonders wenn dieser nicht darauf gefasst ist) Freiheitskämpfer/Terroristen, Rebellen halt, sind schwer zu vernichten, da diese stark und dezentral, schlecht erkennbar in der Bevölkerung verankert sind.
> Die Republik eher wie ein Staat eher Zentral(deshalb reichen diese wenigen Angriffspunkte) und dieser wurde mit einem Plot-Twist der Hauptanteil seiner Armee dem Feind überschrieben, aber was hat dieser unfähige Vader nur 20 Jahre gemacht.



Ok - also China, Russland oder die USA könnte man schnell einnehmen? Wir reden hier von einer Regierung die dutzende Sonnensystem verwaltet. Angeblich (laut Angry Joe, der mal in die Lore Books zu den Filmen geschaut hat) wird es damit erklärt das die neue Republik kein Hirn hat und meint, wenn man böse Leute abhauen lässt und die, die noch da sind entwaffnet, dann ist es super wenn man selber auch keine Waffen mehr hat. Darum hat die Republik angeblich nur noch 1 Flotte und die 4 Schiffe von Leia. WTF? 

Was du mit dem Plot-Twist und überschreiben meinst verstehe ich nicht - in jedem Fall wird es nicht in den Filmen erklärt. Das macht einfach keinen guten Film wenn erst halbwegs Sinn macht wenn man sich die Begleitwerke dazu durchliest.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Dezember 2017)

ThomasRaab schrieb:


> Aber nur weil ein Film vielleicht lieb gewonnene Konventionen nicht einhält, nicht den klassichen Handlungsbogen besitzt, Helden (die vielleicht nie welche waren) ein wenig von ihrem Sockel holt, sich der Zeit etwas angepasst hat, neue Denkanstöße liefert, Fragen bewusst noch offen lässt (oder gar nicht beantwortet, was die alten Filme auch gerne getan haben (Wer ist eigentlich dieser Imperator? Was will denn dieser Boba Fett hier? etc, etc.


Wow !
Und das von jemand "vom Fach" !

Tja, wer ist wohl dieser Imperator ?
Zufällig ein machtgieriger Senator Palpatine, der dann zum (Reichs)kanzler werden will, dem alle eingesetzten Mittel recht sind, inkl. ein funktionierendes okkultes Konzept "Sith"  (erinnert sicherlich nicht zufällig an die Thule vom 3. Reich)

Was will wohl dieser Boba Fett hier ?
Das Gleiche wie alle anderen anwesenden Kopfgeldjäger, einen lukrativen Job vom Imperium !


Jetzt versuchen wir es nochmal mit Beispielen für offene Fragen bei der ersten Triologie vom "Fachmann" !
Star Wars ist sicherlich kein besonders tiefgründiges Konzept, aber so einfach geht es dann auch nicht wie bei Lost,
wo von 1000 Fragen nur 10 zumeist fadenscheinig erklärt werden.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ok - also China, Russland oder die USA könnte man schnell einnehmen? Wir reden hier von einer Regierung die dutzende Sonnensystem verwaltet. Angeblich (laut Angry Joe, der mal in die Lore Books zu den Filmen geschaut hat) wird es damit erklärt das die neue Republik kein Hirn hat und meint, wenn man böse Leute abhauen lässt und die, die noch da sind entwaffnet, dann ist es super wenn man selber auch keine Waffen mehr hat. Darum hat die Republik angeblich nur noch 1 Flotte und die 4 Schiffe von Leia. WTF?
> 
> Was du mit dem Plot-Twist und überschreiben meinst verstehe ich nicht - in jedem Fall wird es nicht in den Filmen erklärt. Das macht einfach keinen guten Film wenn erst halbwegs Sinn macht wenn man sich die Begleitwerke dazu durchliest.



In der heutigen Zeit kannst Du einen Staat ganz schnell handlungsunfähig machen, wenn es wirklich gewollt wäre und man es bewußt darauf anlegt und die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten und die entsprechenden Reserven hast um das durchzuführen. Dazu ist die (über die letzten Jahrzehnte, teilweise künstlich erschaffene) Abhängigkeit von modernen Errungenschaften mittlerweile viel zu hoch. Mal flapsig formuliert. Wäre Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts der Strom weg gewesen hätte man zu Kerzen gegriffen. Das wäre das einzige Manko gewesen. Heute hängen von Strom und Internet so viele (lebenswichtige) Dinge ab, was nur die wenigsten realisieren.

Hacken, Börsen crashen lassen, die Stromversorger sind "smart" und über Internet angreifbar u.s.w. Selbst Militär ist im Internet und angreifbar (nicht umsonst gibt es z.B. IT-Abwehrspezialisten in der Bundeswehr, was aber eine Abwehr eines potentiellen Angriffs/einer Angriffswelle nicht automatisch erfolgreich werden läßt).

Du kannst ohne einen einzigen Soldaten physisch in den Kampf zu schicken und ohne einen einzigen Schuß abzugeben einen Staat soweit bringen, daß er quasi am Boden liegt und wehrlos ist. Das geht heutzutage viel "einfacher" als noch vor 70 oder sogar noch vor 40 oder 30 Jahren wo es um die reinen Kapazitäten (Anzahl Soldaten, Panzer, Flugzeuge und deren technologischen Stand im Vergleich zum Gegner ging etc.). Leider. Die immer größere Abhängigkeit von Internet, Strom und den modernen Komfortfunktionen, die mittlerweile direkt mit dem Überleben zusammenhängen erhöht auch die Fragilität/Angreifbarkeit von Staat und lebenswichtigen Einrichtungen. Weil wir von Strom und Internet abhängiger sind als wir uns es überhaupt vorstellen können. Auch Krankenhäuser u.s.w. sind so außer Gefecht setzbar, Konten sind angreifbar so daß keine Bank in der Lage wäre die Defizite auszugleichen, Börsencrashes würden den Staat wirtschaftlich aus dem Rennen nehmen, dessen Währung wertlos werden lassen. Und das quasi in kürzester Zeit.

Zum Glück sind Gruppierungen wie IS und Co zu solchen Dingen nicht fähig. Mangels Know How und technischer Reserven. Wenn aber ein anderer Staat wie China es ernsthaft darauf anlegen würde, sähe es düster für andere Staaten aus. China hätte (als mögliches Beispiel) sowohl die notwendige Manpower wie das Geld, Technik und Know How für solche Vorgehen. Die könnten wenn sie denn wöllten die kompletten Nato-Staaten incl. der Weltmacht USA ausknocken und selbst die Russen dazu.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Dezember 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Tja, wer ist wohl dieser Imperator ?
> Zufällig ein machtgieriger Senator Palpatine, der dann zum (Reichs)kanzler werden will, dem alle eingesetzten Mittel recht sind, inkl. ein funktionierendes okkultes Konzept "Sith"  (erinnert sicherlich nicht zufällig an die Thule vom 3. Reich)



Nur wurde das in der Originaltrilogie nie erklärt.
Da war der Imperator auch einfach nur da, genau wie Snoke jetzt.
Die ganzen Hintergründe hat der normale Kinogänger erst mit der Prequel-Trilogie erfahren.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Dezember 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ok - also China, Russland oder die USA könnte man schnell einnehmen? Wir reden hier von einer Regierung die dutzende Sonnensystem verwaltet. Angeblich (laut Angry Joe, der mal in die Lore Books zu den Filmen geschaut hat) wird es damit erklärt das die neue Republik kein Hirn hat und meint, wenn man böse Leute abhauen lässt und die, die noch da sind entwaffnet, dann ist es super wenn man selber auch keine Waffen mehr hat. Darum hat die Republik angeblich nur noch 1 Flotte und die 4 Schiffe von Leia. WTF?
> 
> Was du mit dem Plot-Twist und überschreiben meinst verstehe ich nicht - in jedem Fall wird es nicht in den Filmen erklärt. Das macht einfach keinen guten Film wenn erst halbwegs Sinn macht wenn man sich die Begleitwerke dazu durchliest.


Das ist ohnehin alles sehr unglaubwürdig ...
Die Rebellenaktionen der ersten Triologie sind ja noch erklärbar, dem Imperium sein mächtigstes Projekt zu zerstören und somit offen in die Suppe zu spuken passt noch, den Imperator dabei zu entfernen "Sahnehäubchen".

Aber letztendlich ist es wie der Hydra einen Kopf abzuschlagen, es gibt dutzende von Moffs die jeder Legioneweise Truppen und Material haben.
Theoretisch müßte nach Tarkin auch ein neuer Grossmoff ernannt worden sein, somit ist das Imperium und seine Kommandostruktur alles andere als zerschlagen.
Möglicherweise wird es Konflikte innerhalb der neuen Führung geben, aber die Resourcen des Restimperiums sind trotzdem deutlich höher als das was bei Endor zusammengezogen wurde, während die Rebellen dort wirklich alles hatten.

Alles nach Episode VI krankt dermaßen und ist massiv unüberlegt zum Kontext, das Storyschreiben von Film zu Film ohne "Masterplan" tut das übrige.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nur wurde das in der Originaltrilogie nie erklärt.
> Da war der Imperator auch einfach nur da, genau wie Snoke jetzt.
> Die ganzen Hintergründe hat der normale Kinogänger erst mit der Prequel-Trilogie erfahren.


Im 2. Weltkrieg war Hitler praktisch auch nur "da", das wie wurde wurde es später offenbart.
Zudem ist es Teil 4, das darf man nicht vergessen !

Im übrigen gibt es bis auf wenige lobenswerte Ausnahmen (welche die Regelbestätigen) *keine* Story die alles nennenserte erklärt !
Wie ist Sauron zu dem geworden und warum ? (dabei hat sich Tokien doch schon wirklich Mühe mit Hintergründen gemacht)
Warum gibt es bei Vulkanier die gleichen Ethnien wie auf der Erde ? (im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen andersfarbigen humanoiden Spezies)


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Im 2. Weltkrieg war Hitler praktisch auch nur "da", das wie wurde wurde es später offenbart.
> Zudem ist es Teil 4, das darf man nicht vergessen !



Und Glückwunsch
mit diesem Dämlichen Goodwin hast du dich Offiziel disqualifiziert


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Dezember 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und Glückwunsch
> mit diesem Dämlichen Goodwin hast du dich Offiziel disqualifiziert


Oh man,
oh ein unbequemes Wort, da muß man sofort etwas dazu ablassen ...

Es ändert nichts daran das es damals genau so wahrgenommen wurde.
Ein Realbeispiel fernab von Romanen !
Wie wäre ein General Custer ? 
Auch real, kennt jeder, aber wer weiß mehr über ihn als seine Taten ? Hintergründe fehlanzeige !

btw. was ist ein Goodwin ? frisch ausgedacht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Dezember 2017)

Sehr interessanter Artikel über die Fan-Kritik zu Empire Strikes Back, das zunächst auch die Meinungen stark gespalten hat:

https://movieweb.com/empire-strikes-back-last-jedi-comparisons-reviews/


----------



## Wamboland (25. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit kannst Du einen Staat ganz schnell handlungsunfähig machen, wenn es wirklich gewollt wäre und man es bewußt darauf anlegt und die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten und die entsprechenden Reserven hast um das durchzuführen. Dazu ist die (über die letzten Jahrzehnte, teilweise künstlich erschaffene) Abhängigkeit von modernen Errungenschaften mittlerweile viel zu hoch. Mal flapsig formuliert. Wäre Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts der Strom weg gewesen hätte man zu Kerzen gegriffen. Das wäre das einzige Manko gewesen. Heute hängen von Strom und Internet so viele (lebenswichtige) Dinge ab, was nur die wenigsten realisieren.
> 
> Hacken, Börsen crashen lassen, die Stromversorger sind "smart" und über Internet angreifbar u.s.w. Selbst Militär ist im Internet und angreifbar (nicht umsonst gibt es z.B. IT-Abwehrspezialisten in der Bundeswehr, was aber eine Abwehr eines potentiellen Angriffs/einer Angriffswelle nicht automatisch erfolgreich werden läßt).
> 
> ...



Ok, das stimmt, aber wir reden hier ja von einem direkten militärischen Angriff.


----------



## mchell666 (27. Dezember 2017)

Mein Kinobesuch zu Star Wars Episode VIII (E8 endete mit einem Trauma. Während die hofierten Kritiker den Film über den grünen Klee loben, haben die Fans (s. IMDb - Movies, TV and Celebrities - IMDb) eine sehr konträre Meinung, welche kein gutes Haar an diesem Mach(t)werk lässt. 

*Das Vermächtnis von 40 Jahren Star Wars* ist geprägt von durchdachten Geschichten, liebevollen Figuren mit Witz und Humor, großer Tragik, vielschichtigen Charakteren und angsteinflößenden Schurken die Tiefe und nachvollziehbare Beweggründe haben. Es besteht neben den Filmen aus unzähligen Büchern, Spielen, Animationsfilmen, Fan Fiction, etc.

In E8 hat Director und Drehbuchschreiber Rian Johnson es geschafft dieses Vermächtnis komplett zu ignorieren. Durch E8 wurden alles davor Veröffentlichte für wertlos erklärt. Sollte er versucht haben, die größtmögliche Zahl an Start Wars Fan maximal zu beleidigen, wurde das Ziel erreicht. E8 ist nicht nur ein schlechter Film – *E8 ist in allen Belangen ein katastrophaler Reinfall*.

Trotz der immensen vorhandenen Mittel und Zeit gab es keinen (keinen!) nennenswerten Plot, keine nachvollziehbare Charakterentwicklung, keinen vernünftigen Handlungsbogen oder positiv überraschenden Twist. Und das obwohl Episode 7 (E7), Rian Johnson hierzu unzählige interessante Möglichkeiten auf dem Silbertablett serviert hat. Er hat  nicht nur E7, sondern *den kompletten Star Wars Kanon ignoriert* und es trotz anständigem Cast und unendlichen Geldmitteln geschafft einen der nichtssagensten und blassesten Filme der Filmgeschichte abzuliefern.

Der bis Dato nahezu unbekannte Rian Johnson, welcher bislang vier Independent Filme, sowie drei Folgen von Breaking Bad zu verantworten hat, scheint hier mit aller Macht (≠ Force) seine große „Innovativität“ unter Beweis stellen zu wollen. *Allein: Es fehlt ihm die Fähigkeit eine Geschichte zu erzählen, noch dazu eine Gute.*

Tempo und Schnitt von E8 sind unrhythmisch, Handlungslöcher so groß wie ein schwarzes Loch, die Dauer der unterschiedlichen Handlungsstränge zeitlich nicht zueinander kompatibel. Es wurde komplett darauf verzichtet das Publikum mit „guten“ oder „bösen“ Charakteren vertraut zu machen oder Empathie aufzubauen. Sympathische Sidekicks wie Chewie, C3PO, R2D2 hatten nur Füllfunktion und wenig Screentime.

Plot-Innovation muss nicht mit Missachtung der Vergangenheit einhergehen, es würde schon helfen *logische Erklärungen* zu liefern warum sich Handlung und Protagonisten so diametral verändert haben. Gleiches gilt leider auch für die „Twists“ in der Story, welche nicht aus rationalen oder zumindest nachvollziehbaren Gründen passieren. Es ist einfach zu wenig, Charaktere ohne Tiefe in die Story zu werfen, neue Macht-Fähigkeiten zu erfinden - oder Personen irrational (bzw. out-of-character) handeln zu lassen - ohne dies nachvollziehbar zu erklären.

Jeder gezeigte Bösewicht verfügt über die strukturelle Integrität einer Vogelscheuche und emotionalen Reife eines Kindes im Vorschulalter. Jeder "gute" Charakter meistert mühelos / untrainiert seine Aufgaben; das ist zu einfach und zerstört zudem den Mythos des bis dahin vorhanden Kanons.

Zum (meist) billigen Humor möchte ich gar nicht viel sagen. *Was bei ‚Guardians of the Galaxy‘ oder den ‚Avengers‘ wunderbar funktioniert* und unterhält – krachende Einzeiler und Schülerhumor, auch in den ernstesten Szenen – wirkt in diesem Film die meiste Zeit gezwungen und unpassend. Leider verhält es sich ebenso mit dem restlichen Text der Protagonisten – zumeist hölzern und wenig überzeugend. Ich habe wenig Hoffnung dass dies in der englischen Originalversion besser ist.

Solch *gravierende Abweichungen am Gefüge des Star Wars Kanon*, ohne einen robusten Grund, unter  Missachtung der Konsistenz eingeschoben, entfernt den großen Reiz des Star Wars Universums. Auch wurde vergessen die Hauptprotagonisten, wie z.B. Luke oder Leia, mit Respekt zu behandeln. E8 ist somit nur noch eine hohle Schale welche behauptet Star Wars zu sein. Der Wille Disneys, viele zusätzliche Merchandise Produkte zu verkaufen, scheint allgegenwärtig.

Da Carrie Fisher (Prinzessin Leia) Ende 2016 gestorben ist – war dies die* finale Möglichkeit* sie zusammen mit Luke, Chewie und ihren anderen ehemaligen Gefährten in Szene zu setzen. Bis auf eine kurze Unterhaltung mit Luke (welcher nicht körperlich anwesend ist) leider Fehlanzeige. Der respektlose Umgang mit Ihr und anderen tragenden Charakteren ist nur schwer zu verstehen. Um es mit den Worten von Mark Hamill (Luke) zu sagen: *„Ich widerspreche grundsätzlich jeder Entscheidung, die du [Rian Johnson] für diesen Charakter getroffen hast!“*.

Es ist eine Schande, oder wie ein User auf IMDB schrieb: *„Bad story = new direction. NOT!“* – eine schlechte Geschichte macht noch keine neue Richtung.
*So viele verpasste Möglichkeiten!*

*####################### Nun Details und Spoiler, Ihr seid gewarnt #######################*
Für alle die behaupten E8 sei kein Remake wie E7: Crait ist Hoth, Canto Bight ist Jabbas Palast, Phasma ist Boba Fett, Super Leia ist der eingefrorene Han Solo. 

Um auf alle Hinlänglichkeiten im Detail einzugehen, müsste nahezu jede Szene analysiert werden. Ich beschränke mich auf einige Beispiele.

*Die Anfangssequenz*
General Hux als „liebenswerter“ Volltrottel - so werden Bösewichter verbrannt.
Erinnert sich jemand daran, als Lando und die Rebellen am Ende von E6 (Die Rückkehr der Jedi –Ritter) die kaiserliche Flotte angriffen? Das gibt es hier auch: Nur braucht es jetzt nicht 50 Rebellen Schiffe, um die 15 Laserkanonen eines Sternenzerstörers auszuschalten. Wir benötigen nur Poe Dameron und einen X-Wing Fighter. Er ist tatsächlich soo gut.
Die ankommenden Schiffe der New Order (NO) können auf dem Planeten gehört werden. Schall überträgt sich hervorragende im luftleeren Raum.
Das wichtigste Ziel der Rebellen ist Bomben über dem Schiff der NO abzuwerfen - in der Schwerelosigkeit – Bomben. Klar!
Wer opfert sich da überhaupt? Nie von denen gehört - kann mich also total kalt lassen.

*Haupt-Plot – die „Verfolgungsjagd“*
Die Handlung ist billig - die Rebellen haben vergessen zu tanken - und wurde zudem schon in einer Clone Wars-Episode behandelt (allerdings durchdachter). 
In früheren Filmen konnte keines der schnellsten Schiffe der Galaxis einen Sternenzerstörer abhängen. Das lächerliche Rebellenschiff schafft dies über den gesamten Film. Keiner der NO kommt  auf die Idee das Rebellenschiff per Hyperspace zu überholen oder mittels Tie-Fighter gänzlich zu zerstören. Man hofft irgendwann darauf, dass Lord Helmchen erscheint (s. Spaceballs) und der Farce mittels „lächerlicher Geschwindigkeit“ ein Ende setzt.

*Die Meuterei*
Vizeadmiral Holdo hält vor den Führungsoffizieren die rettende Informationen zurück und riskiert sogar eine Meuterei, einfach nur wegen des dramatischen Effekts. *Seufz*

*Das Opfer von Vize-Admiral Holdo*
Obwohl inzwischen sogar BB-8 in der Lage ist einen AT-ST zu steuern, gibt es keinen Bordcomputer oder Roboter, welcher das Schiff anstatt Holdo opfern könnte. Schwupps, wieder ein neu eingeführter Charakter ohne weitere Entwicklung verschwunden. 

*Super-Leia in outer Space*
An dieser Szene ist so vieles falsch, dass ich mich weigere sie weiter zu kommentieren!

*Showdown mit Snoke*
Alle die auf ein ultimatives Lichtschwert-Duell warten, sollten Sie auf das furchtbar choreographierte Duell zwischen Kylo, Rey und Snokes Elite Guards achten. Es ist lächerlich. Die Szene ähnelt eher einem Ballett mit verpassten Schritten als einem echten Schwertkampf. Schaut es Euch an und dann sagt mir, dass ich falsch liege.

Der mächtige Snoke wird durch einen billigen Trick aus der Handlung entfernt. Über den weiteren Hintergrund der Figur erfahren wir wieder einmal: nichts.

*Finn, Rose und Phasma – „Kampf“*
Der interessante Charakter Phasma wird vom wesentlich schwächeren Finn besiegt und aus der Geschichte entfernt. BB-8, mal wieder als Retter deus-ex-machina. Nach der Explosion sind alle anwesenden Truppen tot oder liegen sterbend am Boden, nur die Protagonisten leben und stehen noch.

*Die Rebellen*
Der Widerstand (wem "widersteht" er eigentlich) ist auf eine Handvoll von Sternenpiloten und Kommandanten reduziert. Warum? Die Rebellion hatte Millionen von Zellen, wie in der Fernsehserie „Star Wars Rebels“ deutlich wird. Warum ist der Widerstand plötzlich so klein, außer für den dramatischen Effekt?

*Rey (Mary Sue)*
Es ist witzig, wie der mächtigste bekannte Jedi jahrelang trainieren musste, um einfachste  Dinge zu lernen. Rey hingegen, verfügt sofort über die Macht ohne jemals wirklich trainieren zu müssen. Es ist traurig, dass wir das vor Jahren nicht wussten. Hätte es doch Luke davor bewahrt, acht Monate lang mit einem Frosch auf dem Rücken durch einen Sumpf zu sausen. Kein Wunder, dass er verbittert ist.
Nach nur 2 Tagen mit Luke, welche während einer 6 stündigen Verfolgungsjagt stattfinden (!sic), kann Rey nun (zusammen mit Kylo) Snokes Elitewachen besiegen.
Ihre Erfahrung in der dunklen Grotte. Unterirdisch.

Ein wirklicher Twist währe z.B. gewesen, dass Rey im Film zur dunklen Seite wechselt, das hätte Feuer gehabt. Wieder einmal: verpasste Möglichkeiten.

*Luke*
Luke, der lieber beim Versuch sterben wollte seinen Vater (Darth Vader) zur guten Seite zu bekehren, als ihn der dunklen Seite zu überlassen, tötet „fast“ seinen Neffen Kylo im Schlaf(!), nur weil er eine starke dunkle Seite in ihm spürt. Dies ist nicht der Luke, den wir kennen. Luke ist ein komplett anderer Charakter. Zudem bekommt er von der (völlig untrainierten) Rey fast den Arsch versohlt.
Luke hätte in E8 zu etwas wirklich Großem heranwachsen können, aber alles, was wir bekommen, ist ein erbärmlicher, weinerlicher alter Mann, der nicht viel zur Story beiträgt und am Ende grundlos stirbt, außer für – genau - den dramatischen Effekt.

Außerirdische machen seine Wäsche - WTF? Sein alter X-Wing Fighter im Meer? Verpasste Möglichkeit.

*Leia*
Die sture, kämpfende, liebenswerte Leia ist tot. Dank Skript sehen wir eine schwächliche Frau, die ihre Führungsebene nicht im Griff hat, stattdessen aber durch Zauberkräfte schier unsterblich und – ach da war noch etwas – nun auch ein Meister der Macht geworden ist. Gerade in Hinsicht auf den Tod von Carrie Fisher ein trauriges Ende.

*Poe*
Glänzt in E8 nur durch Renitenz.

*Finn*
Hat sich nicht weiterentwickelt. Er war zwar mutig genug sich der First Order zu wiedersetzen, versucht aber bei den ersten Anzeichen einer Niederlage seine neuen Freunde im Stich zu lassen. Startet dann den total sinnlosen Sub-Plot, nach dem hinterher alle schlechter dastehen als vorher. Er wandert zudem fürs Falschparken(!) in den Knast und befreit lieber eine Horde Space-Lamas als die versklavten Kinder.

*Yoda*
Die Puppe für Yoda wurde anscheinend aus den originalen Gussvorlagen wiederhergestellt. Tolle Idee! Bei dem elenden Ergebnis wünscht man sich aber den Einsatz von noch mehr Spezialeffekten.
Yoda kann nun außerdem als Geistwesen in die Wirklich eingreifen und so z.B. durch einen Blitz Feuer entfachen. Tja, wenn wir das nur früher gewusst hätten!

*Chewbacca*
Nur ein Füller. Scha(n)de!

*Rose*
Ist laut eigener Aussage Mechanikerin, fliegt aber trotzdem den entscheidenden Angriff auf Crait mit. Verhindert zudem das (stimmige) Opfer von Finn. Ist verantwortlich für den unglaubwürdigsten  Filmkuss aller Zeiten.

*DJ, der Codeknacker*
Wenn dieser grauenhafte Sub-Plot hätte Sinn machen sollen, wäre DJs Rolle Lando Calrissian (Billy Dee Williams) zugefallen. Welche perfekte Möglichkeit noch ein altes Star Wars Gesicht zu ehren. Stattdessen wurde Benicio del Toro verheizt. 

*Rey und Kylo – „Force-Skype“*
Die Idee für „Force-Skype“ (Personen können mittels Macht über jegliche Distanz miteinander kommunizieren) ist gut, wird aber sofort ins Lächerliche gezogen, als Rey Kylo bittet sich doch obenrum etwas anzuziehen (huch, ich muss in meinen Teeniefilm zurück).

*Junge mit Besen*
Den passenden Abschluss für diesen Film bietet der „Junge mit dem Besen“. Ein völlig Unbekannter ist im gleichen Alter schon mächtiger als Anakin Skywalker und kann (wieder einmal) ohne Training nach Belieben auf die Macht zurückgreifen. Wahrscheinlich wartet irgendwo eine Partie Quidditch auf den Kleinen!?

Es bleibt abzuwarten, was J.J. Abrams (Director E7) aus dieser Schlamperei in Episode IX noch machen kann.
############################################

Abschließend möchte ich feststellen, dass ich mir *lieber eines der Prequels* ansehe (jedes von ihnen), als nur noch einmal durch die gnadenlose Hölle von E8 zu gehen. Die Prequels fühlten sich trotz des schmerzhaften Slapstick-Humors und der langweiligen Dialoge zumindest wie Star Wars an. *Dieser Film war nur noch ein spärlicher Abklatsch* und wird der erste Star Wars Film sein, den ich nur einmal sehen werde.

Auch wenn Disney niemals zugeben wird, dass dieser Film ein Fehler war: *Die Zukunft wird zeigen, dass Episode XIII von Rian Johnson, als schlechtester Film dieser Reihe in die Geschichte eingehen wird.*

..und ja Herr Matthias Dammes, die "Kritiker" sind anderer Meinung, ich weiß


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2017)

"so viel Text und alles ist Falsch"

So viel aufgeblasener Rant der wieder mal Zeigt, wie wenig Ahnung Leute haben die so Laut werden und das man auf (L)Userwertungen halt einen Scheiß geben kann, wenn man sich anschaut dass dank derer so Meisterwerke wie Transformers, Resident Evil oder Fast&Fourios existieren

Alleine wenn man sich so Blödsinn raus pickt wie über Rey, das mal so mir nichts, dir nichts Teil 7 ignoriert und man sich fragt ob man manchen alles vorkauen muss damit sie Dinge verstehen, wie das Jukka Reys Kampftrainingsarena war. 
Muss man so nen Text bringen wie "ich habe Wombratten mit meiner T16 getötet die auch nicht größer waren"
Oder auch wird zwar was von Abweichung vom Kanon gefaselt, aber dummerweise kein Beispiel genannt, außer irgendwelches Flaming. Außerdem: Welcher Kanon? Faktisch ist der Kanon der, der gerade neu geschrieben wird

Das ist jetzt nur so eine Stichprobe, aber wo man merkt was da alles Falsch läuft im Text

P.S. Apropo Kanon und untrainierte Machtnutzer:
Ist ja nicht so als wenn das ein gängiger Trope in Star Wars ist bzw. generell in Fantasyliteratur 

Also, bevor hier noch nen Hirnschlag erleidest weil dir vor aufregung ne Ader im Kopf platz, erster mal richtig informieren


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2017)

mchell666 schrieb:


> *Junge mit Besen*
> Den passenden Abschluss für diesen Film bietet der „Junge mit dem Besen“. Ein völlig Unbekannter ist im gleichen Alter schon mächtiger als Anakin Skywalker und kann (wieder einmal) ohne Training nach Belieben auf die Macht zurückgreifen. Wahrscheinlich wartet irgendwo eine Partie Quidditch auf den Kleinen!?



Der Kommentar ist ein ideales Beispiel dafür, was in der Star Wars Fanbase falsch läuft. Einfach hirnloses Haten und Kritisieren, ohne sich die Zeit zu nehmen richtig nachzudenken. Hauptsache hassen und flamen, praktisch AngryJoe in Textform.
Ich wünschte ich hätte jetzt die Zeit auf den Kommentar näher einzugehen, aber bin leider auf dem Sprung  Aber was du da für einen Schwachsinn laberst teilweise, wahnsinn 
Bei "der junge mit dem Besen ist jetzt schon mächtiger als Anakin Skywalker" musste ich allerdings besonders laut lachen gerade  So ein Stuss von vorne bis hinten  

Fangt doch bitte alle mal an auch die alten Star Wars Filme mit den gleichen Augen, ohne Nostalgie, zu sehen. Dann werdet ihr die auch alle hassen. In Ep. 1 zerstört Anakin die Station der Förderation - völlig realistisch natürlich weil er Podrace-Erfahrung hat, klar. Luke zerstört den Todesstern - völlig realistisch weil er Wombratten abknallen konnte und zwei Tage von Obi Wan trainiert worden ist 

Ich bin mit Ep. 8 auch nicht zufrieden, da gibt es schon sehr viel fragwürdiges. Aber dieses sinnlose Gehate von den Fans...absolut zum Kotzen.


----------



## mchell666 (27. Dezember 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> I have seen the dark universe yawning
> Where the black planets roll without aim,
> Where they roll in their horror unheeded, without knowledge or luster or name..



Dein Footer trifft den Film ganz genau! Danke für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2017)

mchell666 schrieb:


> Dein Footer trifft den Film ganz genau! Danke für Deine Unterstützung!



Der zweite Kommentar genauso sinnfrei wie der erste. Wenigstens bist du konstant


----------



## mchell666 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich dachte, ich müsse mich dem Niveau anpassen. Sorry!

Du sprichst von_ "Einfach hirnloses Haten und Kritisieren, ohne sich die Zeit zu nehmen richtig nachzudenken. Hauptsache hassen und flamen, praktisch AngryJoe in Textform."_.
Tatsächlich habe ich, meines Erachtens, durchdacht und ausführlich die Punkte angesprochen welche mich an E8 stören. 

Von Dir wurde ich nur beleidigt. Schade drum!


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2017)

mchell666 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von_ "Einfach hirnloses Haten und Kritisieren, ohne sich die Zeit zu nehmen richtig nachzudenken. Hauptsache hassen und flamen, praktisch AngryJoe in Textform."_.
> Tatsächlich habe ich, meines Erachtens, durchdacht und ausführlich die Punkte angesprochen welche mich an E8 stören.



Du warst ausführlich ja, übertreibst aber vollkommen und zeichnest den Film in einem völlig übertriebenen, negativen Licht.
Von konstruktiver Kritik hat das für mich nichts mehr. Hier nur ein paar Sachen, die du falsch beschreibst oder völlig falsch darstellst:



> Der bis Dato nahezu unbekannte Rian Johnson, welcher bislang vier Independent Filme, sowie drei Folgen von Breaking Bad zu verantworten hat, scheint hier mit aller Macht (≠ Force) seine große „Innovativität“ unter Beweis stellen zu wollen.



Johnson ist alles andere als unbekannt und hat u.a. mit Looper auch schon einen Hollywood-Streifen produziert, der einen dreistelligen Millionen-Beitrag erspielt hat. Er hat außerdem mit "Ozymandias" eine der bestbewertesten Folgen TV aller Zeiten geschaffen. "Unbekannt" sieht anders aus.



> Um es mit den Worten von Mark Hamill (Luke) zu sagen: „Ich widerspreche grundsätzlich jeder Entscheidung, die du [Rian Johnson] für diesen Charakter getroffen hast!“.



Ganz alter Käse, die Aussage hat er schon längst zurück genommen, zugegeben, dass er sich geirrt hat und zu 100% hinter den Film gestellt.



> Das wichtigste Ziel der Rebellen ist Bomben über dem Schiff der NO abzuwerfen - in der Schwerelosigkeit – Bomben. Klar!



Das ist nicht einmal unlogisch. Hab mir grad eine Erklärung auf Englisch geklaut, weil ich faul bin, aber kommt ja aufs gleiche raus.
"There’s artificial gravity inside the bomber as evidenced by the fact Paige Tico falls down the bomb bay and is able to knock the bomb release control loose so that it falls down into her hand. Given that, it’s reasonable to assume the bombs are under the influence of the artificial gravity within the ship. When released they are accelerated “downward” by that force and once outside of the bomber’s artificial gravity will continue to move due to conservation of momentum.

Given ubiquitous artificial gravity this would seem a cost-efficient munition as you don’t waste a propulsion system on each bomb. We can discuss the safety issues of using artificial gravity in a bomber where crew members can fall down and injure themselves in a separate question."



> Vizeadmiral Holdo hält vor den Führungsoffizieren die rettende Informationen zurück und riskiert sogar eine Meuterei, einfach nur wegen des dramatischen Effekts.



Du bist neu im Kommando und ein ehemaliger Offizier, der gerade degradiert wurde, weil durch seine Leichtfertigkeit hunderte von Soldaten gestorben sind, kommt zu dir und will dir sagen, was du zu tun hast. Würdest du ihm wichtige Missionsdetails geben?  



> Von Dir wurde ich nur beleidigt. Schade drum!



Nein, ich habe durchaus was zu deinem Post an sich und der Kritik zu Star Wars allgemein gesagt; darauf bist du nur nicht eingegangen. 
Abgesehen davon war das keine "Beleidigung" von dir als Person, sondern lediglich auf deinen Post bezogen. 
Wie eben auch schon gesagt - ich finde SW Ep 8 hat durchaus Kritik verdient, aber bei dir ist das nicht mehr konstruktiv und null informiert.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2017)

mchell666 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich müsse mich dem Niveau anpassen. Sorry!
> 
> Du sprichst von_ "Einfach hirnloses Haten und Kritisieren, ohne sich die Zeit zu nehmen richtig nachzudenken. Hauptsache hassen und flamen, praktisch AngryJoe in Textform."_.
> Tatsächlich habe ich, meines Erachtens, durchdacht und ausführlich die Punkte angesprochen welche mich an E8 stören.
> ...



nun...
es zeigen sich wieder 2. Typische Dinge die einen Haterpost ausmachen:
1. man hat keinerlei Gegenargumente und zeigt null absicht überhaupt mal welche zu bringen, das würde Kritik von Haten am einfachsten unterscheiden
2. nur weil man viel Text schreibt, heißt dass nicht, dass man richtig liegt und man sollte den Unterschied zwischen aufgeblasen und ausführlich kennen

Btw. noch eine Ergänzung zu den Regisseuren und warum man sich vorher Informieren sollte und das ein Scheinargument ist:

Episoden 4 und 6 wurden auch beides von "Unbekannten" Regisseuren verfilmt
Grade der von 4 hat vorher neben Studentenfilmen auch nur 2 Filme gemacht wovon einer ein Obskurer SciFi Film war


----------



## NOT-Meludan (28. Dezember 2017)

Also ich habe es endlich geschafft mir den Film anzusehen und das sogar ohne Spoiler vorher. 

Der Film ist nicht schlecht, aber bei weitem auch nicht gut! Er hat seine starken Momente, aber noch mehr Momente, wo ich mit dem Kopf schüttel und mich frage, was das soll? Der Regisseur ist ja auch der Schreiber des Drehbuchs und hat gelinde gesagt keine Ahnung vom StarWars-Universum. Er verheizt alles was da ist und baut zig Sachen ein, ohne irgendwelchen Sinn oder Verstand....

Und der Humor war oft einfach zu erzwungen und nicht fliesend eingebaut.
Dazu noch ein paar Logiklöcher, die man aber noch halbwegs tolerieren kann.

Der Film verschwendet massig Potential, da hat der Regisseur einfach falsche Prioritäten gehabt.
Da fand ich Teil 7 besser.


----------



## riesenwiesel (30. Dezember 2017)

Also mich hat der Film an sich gut unterhalten, allerdings fand ich den Abtritt von Snoke schon sehr unspektakulär und im Hinblick auf Episode IX mache ich mir das schon etwas Sorgen. Kylo Ren ist für mich einfach kein guter Haupt-Antagonist und einen anderen hat man nicht aufgebaut. Snoke hat man da meiner Meinung nach einfach zu früh verheizt. Der Wandel vom mysteriösen Oberbösewicht zur Witzfigur geht trotz der Überlänge des Film zu schnell. Den Mastermind-Bösewicht für Episode IX sehe ich nirgends,

Und der seltsame Abtritt von Luke hat irgendwie das komplette Kino völlig verwirrt zurückgelassen. Das Hologramm macht für mich keinen Sinn, wenn er dann trotzdem "stirbt". Da hätte er auch persönlich aufkreuzen können, das hätte die Szene im Nachhinein imposanter gemacht. Den abgestürzten X-Wing auf seiner Insel hätte man schon irgendwie wieder flott gekriegt.
Stirbt der Held der ursprünglichen Trilogie da wirklich an Erschöpfung? Als nächstes stirbt Jon Snow an einer Grippe, einfach irgendwie seltsam bzw. komisch oder zumindest missverständlich präsentiert.

Aber wie gesagt, unterhalten hat mich der Film trotzdem sehr gut, das Kino war da aber vielleicht auch nicht ganz unschuldig


----------



## Ein-Freund (30. Januar 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> *Ok - also China, Russland oder die USA könnte man schnell einnehmen?* Wir reden hier von einer Regierung die dutzende Sonnensystem verwaltet. Angeblich (laut Angry Joe, der mal in die Lore Books zu den Filmen geschaut hat) wird es damit erklärt das die neue Republik kein Hirn hat und meint, wenn man böse Leute abhauen lässt und die, die noch da sind entwaffnet, dann ist es super wenn man selber auch keine Waffen mehr hat. Darum hat die Republik angeblich nur noch 1 Flotte und die 4 Schiffe von Leia. WTF?
> 
> *Was du mit dem Plot-Twist und überschreiben meinst verstehe ich nicht* - in jedem Fall wird es nicht in den Filmen erklärt. Das macht einfach keinen guten Film wenn erst halbwegs Sinn macht wenn man sich die Begleitwerke dazu durchliest.


Nö aber Frankreich   den Plot-Twist den ich meine ist die Order 66 die, die Armee der Klonkrieger gleichzeitig zur Armee des Imperiums machte, die wiederum ein wichtiger Teil des gesamten Millitärs der Republik war.
Und eine neue Republik gibt es nicht es immer noch ein Widerstand der wohl fast übergangslos von einem "Imperium" zum anderen unterdrückt wurde.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass Leuten so etwas so stark negativ auffällt. In einem anderen Thread hatte das auch jemand in Bezug auf Episode VII erwähnt.
> Weder bei Episode VII noch bei Episode VIII hab ich auf irgendjemandes Hautfarbe oder Geschlecht geachtet. Es gibt dort Männer und Frauen und die haben auch öfters verschiedene Farben, genauso wie in der Realität
> Warum man da so penibel drauf achtet und das als negativ empfindet, erschließt sich mir rein gar nicht.


Die Frauenquote die von geschätzten 5% in der ersten Trilogie zu 25%, zu (heute) unrealistisch 50% im Militärdienst angestiegen ist verändert und ich habe nicht gesucht es hat mich beim erfassen des Films gefunden. Als Kleinstädter ist meine Realität nicht ganz so Multikulturell und geht eher den Weg den uns Hollywood 50 Jahre gezeigt hat. Die einen plötzlichen Umbruch einführen wollen (teilweise für Profit extra Chinesen, Boykott von Japanern). Bei den Blues Brothers ist mir dies auch nicht negativ aufgefallen kein plötzlicher Umbruch des Gewohnten, gehört auch halt zum Setting.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Januar 2018)

Ein-Freund schrieb:


> Und eine neue Republik gibt es nicht es immer noch ein Widerstand der wohl fast übergangslos von einem "Imperium" zum anderen unterdrückt wurde.



Nach dem Sieg über das Imperium wurde eine neue Republik gegründet. Mon Mothma war der erste oberste Kanzler der neuen Republik.
Das was zur First Order werden würde, war ursprünglich ein Teil der neuen Republik, der sich nach inneren Spannung abgespalten hat.
Da die neue Republik nach dem langen Krieg mit dem Imperium massive Abrüstung betreibt, baut Leia ihren Widerstand auf, weil sie erkennt, welche Gefahr die First Order darstellt.
In Force Awakens zerstört die First Order dann schließlich den Regierungssitz der neuen Republik im Hosnian System mit der Starkiller Base.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nach dem Sieg über das Imperium wurde eine neue Republik gegründet. Mon Mothma war der erste oberste Kanzler der neuen Republik.
> Das was zur First Order werden würde, war ursprünglich ein Teil der neuen Republik, der sich nach inneren Spannung abgespalten hat.
> Da die neue Republik nach dem langen Krieg mit dem Imperium massive Abrüstung betreibt, baut Leia ihren Widerstand auf, weil sie erkennt, welche Gefahr die First Order darstellt.
> In Force Awakens zerstört die First Order dann schließlich den Regierungssitz der neuen Republik im Hosnian System mit der Starkiller Base.



Moment
War die First Order nicht der Teil des Imperiums der in die Unbekannten Regionen gesprungen ist zur Eclipse "nach" dem Ende von der Schlacht von Jakku und von einer Fraktion innerhalb der NR Unterstützt wurde?

Und ja, was sehen wir denn auch jetzt groß, ich meine der Zeitsprung von 7 zu 8 war vielleicht so ne Woche oder 2, sonst vergehen da Jahre zwischen 2 Teilen. Grade mal TESB und ROTJ sind nur ein Jahr auseinander, also was wissen wir? 
Eigentlich nichts, nur sieht man ja, manche füllen die Leere mit Einbildung und Annahmen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Moment
> War die First Order nicht der Teil des Imperiums der in die Unbekannten Regionen gesprungen ist zur Eclipse "nach" dem Ende von der Schlacht von Jakku und von einer Fraktion innerhalb der NR Unterstützt wurde?



Ja, beides.
Die Reste des alten Imperiums haben sich in unbekannte Regionen zurück gezogen, das ist soweit richtig.
Unterstützt wurden sie durch eine Fraktion in der neuen Republik.
Diese hat sich irgendwann von der Demokratie losgesagt und zusammen mit dem Rest des alten Imperiums die First Order gebildet.


----------



## Wamboland (30. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nach dem Sieg über das Imperium wurde eine neue Republik gegründet. Mon Mothma war der erste oberste Kanzler der neuen Republik.
> Das was zur First Order werden würde, war ursprünglich ein Teil der neuen Republik, der sich nach inneren Spannung abgespalten hat.
> *Da die neue Republik nach dem langen Krieg mit dem Imperium massive Abrüstung betreibt*, baut Leia ihren Widerstand auf, weil sie erkennt, welche Gefahr die First Order darstellt.
> In Force Awakens zerstört die First Order dann schließlich den Regierungssitz der neuen Republik im Hosnian System mit der Starkiller Base.



Das macht das ja so unglaubwürdig. Gerade wenn ich so eine Abspaltung habe, ist das letzte was ich mir erlauben kann Abrüstung. Vor allem in einem Maßstab wie er hier durchzuklingen scheint, das selbst Leias kleiner Haufen mehr ist. Ein solches Gebilde MUSS ein Militär haben, denn es gibt ja noch mehr als nur die Republik. Es gibt Piraten, Verbrecher und nicht eingebundene Planeten und Systeme. NIEMAND käme da auf die Idee das Militär so drastisch zu reduzieren. 

Vermutlich sind die Logiklöcher also eher eine Folge der dämlichen Ausgangslage ... Ich war/bin ja großer EU Fan, habe aber von den neuen Sachen noch nichts gelesen. Einfach auch weil es mal wieder ewig dauert bis die in Deutsch verfügbar sind. 
Aber was ich so höre ist einfach lächerlich ... hey, eine der Helden des Widerstandes und unser General (Leia) sagt es ist gefährlich und bla bla ... nein warum sollten wir darauf hören? Vor allem weil es absolut dämlich ist das Militär abzurüsten? ... For reasons!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Januar 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Das macht das ja so unglaubwürdig. Gerade wenn ich so eine Abspaltung habe, ist das letzte was ich mir erlauben kann Abrüstung. Vor allem in einem Maßstab wie er hier durchzuklingen scheint, das selbst Leias kleiner Haufen mehr ist. Ein solches Gebilde MUSS ein Militär haben, denn es gibt ja noch mehr als nur die Republik. Es gibt Piraten, Verbrecher und nicht eingebundene Planeten und Systeme. NIEMAND käme da auf die Idee das Militär so drastisch zu reduzieren.
> 
> Vermutlich sind die Logiklöcher also eher eine Folge der dämlichen Ausgangslage ... Ich war/bin ja großer EU Fan, habe aber von den neuen Sachen noch nichts gelesen. Einfach auch weil es mal wieder ewig dauert bis die in Deutsch verfügbar sind.
> Aber was ich so höre ist einfach lächerlich ... hey, eine der Helden des Widerstandes und unser General (Leia) sagt es ist gefährlich und bla bla ... nein warum sollten wir darauf hören? Vor allem weil es absolut dämlich ist das Militär abzurüsten? ... For reasons!



Es ist nicht so, dass die neue Republik gar kein Militär mehr hatte.
Das klang vielleicht ein bisschen zu extrem aus meiner Formulierung heraus.
Sie haben durch aus noch Schiffe und Truppen. 
Allerdings will der Senat einen neuen Krieg unter allen Umständen vermeiden und weigert sich seine Kräfte gegen die First Order einzusetzen.



> While the New Republic military had sufficient resources to defend the galaxy about six years before the destruction of the Hosnian system, some Centrists like Senator Erudo Ro-Kiintor of Hevurion lobbied for the government to divert more funding into individual planetary defenses. In reality, this was a pretext for channeling government funding into Centrist worlds.[8] The military of the Republic fell under the command of the Republic Command, a body of individuals that led the armed forces of the Republic. During the early conflict between the First Order and the Resistance, the military forces of the Republic were ordered to not fire on the First Order due to the Galactic Senate desperately wanting to avoid another galactic war.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2018)

das ist kein Logik Loch
das ist eher eine Bewusste Fehlentscheidung, weswegen die Ganze Sache mit dem Widerstand ja überhaupt aufgekommen ist, weil die NR keine Offensive Aufrüstung betrieben hat


----------



## Wamboland (31. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist kein Logik Loch
> das ist eher eine Bewusste Fehlentscheidung, weswegen die Ganze Sache mit dem Widerstand ja überhaupt aufgekommen ist, weil die NR keine Offensive Aufrüstung betrieben hat



Bewusste Fehlentscheidung? ... oookay.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2018)

es ist nicht Real, also hat sich irgendeiner gedacht: Lass mal Mon Mothma eine nicht so schlaue Entscheidung treffen damit wir keinen Super-Gegner für die First Order haben


----------

